# Are there really strains with 30% thc?



## BanginYoMama (Jun 25, 2016)

I have heard of a couple strains reaching 30% thc or slightly higher. Is this true or the growers just make it up?

Here is a link:
http://www.vice.com/read/marijuanas-growers-are-upping-the-thc-ante-with-super-potent-pot-456


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 25, 2016)

Sure some have actually tested around there but I have a feeling there's a ceiling and it's being reached. THC % varies among certain spots on a SINGLE plant let alone a certain variety of them. 

I don't put much stock into %'s. It's good or it's not. Type of high matters too - I'll take a trippier 15% Sativa over a 30% indica any day. No ones more passionate about MJ than me don't get me wrong but I think some people look too hard into the numbers..


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sure some have actually tested around there but I have a feeling there's a ceiling and it's being reached. THC % varies among certain spots on a SINGLE plant let alone a certain variety of them.
> 
> I don't put much stock into %'s. It's good or it's not. Type of high matters too - I'll take a trippier 15% Sativa over a 30% indica any day. No ones more passionate about MJ than me don't get me wrong but I think some people look too hard into the numbers..


A fuckin Men !!!


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 25, 2016)

THC percentage is kind of a joke, it is the mixture of what the plant offers that effects the high.


----------



## dunksndank (Jun 25, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> THC percentage is kind of a joke, it is the mixture of what the plant offers that effects the high


I agree. We are beyond the point where it is all about the thc level with science and technology we can really start using cannabis for its true benefits. 

But if all you care is thc level, I would go for the sativas like a haze or sour diesel.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

wonder if that % is a useful as GPW?


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> wonder if that % is a useful as GPW?


yeppers, tis very much just as useless LOL


----------



## ky man (Jun 25, 2016)

BanginYoMama said:


> I have heard of a couple strains reaching 30% thc or slightly higher. Is this true or the growers just make it up?
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.vice.com/read/marijuanas-growers-are-upping-the-thc-ante-with-super-potent-pot-456


it is pure bull shit..ky


----------



## MeJuana (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes so that means that percentage of weight is actually THC. Corn was selectively bred by humans at first it was much smaller and didn't taste as good. Weed from the 60's wasn't as strong we, in a short time, have increased the potency of weed several times through selective breeding. Now that it is going legal if I had to place my bets I would bet we will definitely end up with strains that produce even more THC per foliage weight. The thing is these are glands that swell with resin I wouldn't be surprised if we eventually bred a variety that drips it's full weight in thc over the course of a flowering cycle. Never bet against life & evolution


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> Weed from the 60's wasn't as strong we, in a short time, have increased the potency of weed several times through selective breeding.


Today's weed doesn't even come close to what we had in the 60's & 70's


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Today's weed doesn't even come close to what we had in the 60's & 70's


 Maybe not where your @. Here in Southern California we have the best the world has to offer


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 25, 2016)

But coming from somebody that thinks the purple streaks are flavor streaks and that healthy plants don't stink.....what should I expect


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Maybe not where your @. Here in Southern California we have the best the world has to offer


If you say so


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> But coming from somebody that thinks the purple streaks are flavor streaks and that healthy plants don't stink.....what should I expect


Have never said that about the streaks LOL and I'm sorry my plants don't stink


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes you have. "Flavor streaks" is how you put it


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jun 25, 2016)

I get a strain from our local shop called J1 and it always tests between 28-29.2% that's the closest I've seen so far (personally).


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Yes you have. "Flavor streaks" is how you put it


Show me, I know I never did cause I don't care about flavor, not a term I use LMAO


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Yes you have. "Flavor streaks" is how you put it


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> View attachment 3717255


 Please stop while your ahead. It's in your lil book, around making it rain....


----------



## RM3 (Jun 25, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Please stop while your ahead. It's in your lil book, around making it rain....


If that were true it would have showed up here,,,,,,,,,,,
.
 

Not sure how I quit while I'm ahead, but as I said have never said that


----------



## BadInfluence (Jun 25, 2016)

Quantum Kush!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Have never said that about the streaks LOL and I'm sorry my plants don't stink


I've never seen you talk about "flavor streaks". lol

But I have seen you talk about healthy plants not stinking. On that we'll have to agree to disagree. Terpins most often have a distinct smell. Most varieties of weed have numerous terpins (to varying degrees). When growing a strain with high levels of terpins, it is going to smell, no matter how you grow it, or how healthy the plant is.

Having said that, I'm still interested in your non-stinky genetics.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 25, 2016)

It was on his web site in his last book. Been a long while since I've been a member but he erased after a few of us voiced otherwise. 
Wouldn't be surprised if it all wasn't erased as much editing is done there


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## vostok (Jun 25, 2016)

BanginYoMama said:


> I have heard of a couple strains reaching 30% thc or slightly higher. Is this true or the growers just make it up?
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.vice.com/read/marijuanas-growers-are-upping-the-thc-ante-with-super-potent-pot-456


the real deal is.....
the way in which the THC% has been gained

in the past, lab work paid by the cops was _"'is it weed or hemp?"_ so they can lay the charge against the grower

now they are using it(that very same sample test) to judge weather not there is more thc than the previous strain,

hence they are taking in ALL the thc of the sample, and using that point to judge if one strain is 'better' than the other

it is still early days, and until a national(even international standard) is set...its the wild wild west





or do your own:_ http://www.alpha-cat.org/_


----------



## vostok (Jun 25, 2016)

BadInfluence said:


> Quantum Kush!


the blurb:

*Quantum Kush Seeds from TGA Subcool Genetics *
_We love to see new strains from TGA Subcool at Original Sensible Seeds, but these Quantum Kush weed seeds have knocked us off our feet._

_ A staggering level of up to 30% THC is in the offing when you are growing weed from this insatiable cross, ready to blow you away._

_ But what’s truly incredible about his new powerhouse is that the outstanding THC levels have actually been tempered by high CBG and THCv levels_

_ to ensure you get all the effect of massive THC levels but with none of the jittery, paranoia that you normally get with really, REALLY, strong cannabis._

_ Instead, Quantum Kush provides a deeply relaxing power while the smoker remains clear headed and totally pleased with themselves. _

_She is perfect for anyone suffering from nausea, depression or loss of appetite and has the power to make other recreational smokes seem so bland._


_She’s strong, she’s long lasting and she can produce yields that are almost as staggering as the effect she can have. _

_Obviously this is not one for the novice, but her ease of growth means you don’t have to be a genius to get it right. _

_This is power personified, and if you can handle the fire, you really should jump right in._

_(http://original-ssc.com/quantum-kush-seeds-tga-subcool.html)_

*I have sampled Q_Kush, its a great toke but 30% thc ....No Chance*

...a fool and his money are easily parted

Good Luck


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes they are


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Have never said that about the streaks LOL and I'm sorry my plants don't stink


They do stink good though right? Lol

But yeah, stink like burnt tires, dog shit, baby poo and cat piss like some I've seen claim to love that ain't a good stink. Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 25, 2016)

I doubt we have a strain that tests 30% maybe a selected mother and a no stem just calyxes.

But I bet with selective breeding for bigger trichomes and covered plants like a Widow we might be able to hit a legit 30%. But to have terpines and other cannabinoids that plant would need to produce a good 40% cannabinoids and terpines. Certainly ain't there yet but come legalization I bet someone will find an extra special mutant to work with.

Just look what we've done to tomatoes but them breeders are nothing like grey market cannabis breeders they select thousands not dozens.


----------



## MeJuana (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok so after researching this really hard I see it is a marketing gimmick and I will explain how they can do it. Most of the content of "thc" in a bud is actually thca which is inactivated thc. There's two ways to lab test one of which heats the matter up sufficiently to "activate" it. For the other way in order to obtain the real thc value you have to use this formula THCtotal= (%THCA) x 0.877 + (%THC).. THCA is 12.3% less after the conversion. http://www.hightimes.com/read/thca-vs-thc-how-read-lab-result
So far what I've gathered is it is being said that there is a upper limit of 25% THCTOTAL possible under the current plant structure. (I will research more later maybe or someone else takeover)

So I carried on researching my other possible misconception, has marijuana steadily increased in potency. The Feds have been seizing and testing marijuana for the past 40 years and so far from one article I've read but it was confusing it has steadily increased. The confusing part is it takes about average potency of seizures which while it has increased steadily also it is much lower than the annual highest potency seizures. So here's a short cut
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/marijuana-far-more-potent-than-it-used-to-be-tests-find/


It is an interesting topic


----------



## Southerner (Jun 25, 2016)

I've had a strain labeled at 34% named Willie Nelson from one of the clubs, I think its bullshit.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 26, 2016)

I think a lot of cannabis labs inflate numbers in a huge way. Highest I've heard of tested from any source that I'd consider legitimate is from Chimera. His hightest Kush (not sure where it came from). I believe he said just over 30% THC-A. The average potency has risen. But top end potency has not. Some might argue some strains that have apparently been lost or are rarely seen are a lot better than what's around now.


----------



## ky man (Jun 26, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I've had a strain labeled at 34% named Willie Nelson from one of the clubs, I think its bullshit.


yes it is bull shit there is no strain in the whole dame world that's 34 percent thc.that lies just help sell beans to people that don't know any beater..ky


----------



## BadInfluence (Jun 26, 2016)

vostok said:


> *I have sampled Q_Kush, its a great toke but 30% thc ....No Chance*
> 
> ...a fool and his money are easily parted
> 
> Good Luck



Apologies, i forgot to mention: of course i mean the sap-dripping variety which was discussed at length here on this wonderful forum. You can now admit your fault and i will not hold it against you.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've never seen you talk about "flavor streaks". lol
> 
> But I have seen you talk about healthy plants not stinking. On that we'll have to agree to disagree. Terpins most often have a distinct smell. Most varieties of weed have numerous terpins (to varying degrees). When growing a strain with high levels of terpins, it is going to smell, no matter how you grow it, or how healthy the plant is.
> 
> Having said that, I'm still interested in your non-stinky genetics.


Well as I've said many times, simply ask all the folks that have visited, several members here have posted that my garden does not stink and right now there are 2 70's skunk x afghans flowering, yeppers the original stink plant and no smell, it's not just my genetics


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> They do stink good though right? Lol
> 
> But yeah, stink like burnt tires, dog shit, baby poo and cat piss like some I've seen claim to love that ain't a good stink. Lol


CTF is oldschool creamy hash smell


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Well as I've said many times, simply ask all the folks that have visited, several members here have posted that my garden does not stink and right now there are 2 70's skunk x afghans flowering, yeppers the original stink plant and no smell, it's not just my genetics


Any particular reason you figure healthy plants don't stink? This is a new theory for me.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 26, 2016)

I absolutely love it when I find a plant that stinks to high heaven. All my best looking and hardest hitting plants have a strong smell. If it doesn't smell, it's not a keeper in my book.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Any particular reason you figure healthy plants don't stink? This is a new theory for me.


Because they don't, well actually, I use the word happy not healthy, tis not a theory I've been doin it for a lot of years and others have embraced and verified. I do everything differently, my biggest question is, if you wanna learn how to grow weed to get away from black mafrket weed why would you use black market methods to grow your weed? I keep tryin to tell folks the weed can be so much better, a few listen, it is what it is


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> I absolutely love it when I find a plant that stinks to high heaven. All my best looking and hardest hitting plants have a strong smell. If it doesn't smell, it's not a keeper in my book.


There are a lot of growers that think this way, you are not alone


----------



## althor (Jun 26, 2016)

I am not going to say its 100% across the boards because I have had some really nice, healthy, happy plants put off some smell, but mostly, it takes me moving them around to shake up the smell. Over night they will build up a nice strong funk when the out take fan is turned off, but as soon as lights pop on and fans start blowing, smells go away.


----------



## althor (Jun 26, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> I absolutely love it when I find a plant that stinks to high heaven. All my best looking and hardest hitting plants have a strong smell. If it doesn't smell, it's not a keeper in my book.


 I love strong dank LOUD, but at the same time, the most potent strain I have ever grown had very little smell. I have also had very strong smell loud that wasnt very potent at all.

I crossed Rare Dankness CornBread (major strong smell) with a male I have that is based in OG also with a very strong smell and ended up with super potent kids with barely any smell at all. For the first 2 weeks I was really disappointed, thats about the time the buzz started really maturing and it became one of my favorites.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 26, 2016)

http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&client_ids=&sclsearch=chiquita

Have you ever tried a 13% Red Diesel that forces you to sit for 5 min to regain your posture?

Sneakers or a Porsche. The goal is the destination.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Because they don't, well actually, I use the word happy not healthy, tis not a theory I've been doin it for a lot of years and others have embraced and verified. I do everything differently, my biggest question is, if you wanna learn how to grow weed to get away from black mafrket weed why would you use black market methods to grow your weed? I keep tryin to tell folks the weed can be so much better, a few listen, it is what it is


Coco coir and CDM lights are black market methods? Unfortunately I don't have access to sunshine and warm long summers. But I do spend way too much time with my plants just breathing on them and thinking happy thoughts if that counts. I definitely don't baby them though.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 26, 2016)

Someone's at the cannabis cup in Clio from ocean grown in Cali were advertising 30% without ANY test results. SMH


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Because they don't, well actually, I use the word happy not healthy, tis not a theory I've been doin it for a lot of years and others have embraced and verified. I do everything differently, my biggest question is, if you wanna learn how to grow weed to get away from black mafrket weed why would you use black market methods to grow your weed? I keep tryin to tell folks the weed can be so much better, a few listen, it is what it is


 Your buds have no terps? I've been growing commercially for many years, in tents for many before that. 
All mmj plants have an odor, all plants period have an odor. If your plants don't stink then something's defiantly wrong. 

Now if your roots stink, root rot you have.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> All mmj plants have an odor, all plants period have an odor. If your plants don't stink then something's defiantly wrong.


LOL, so they say, truth is it's the opposite of what you just said, but like I said only a few get it


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> LOL, so they say, truth is it's the opposite of what you just said, but like I said only a few get it


Trying to figure out what kind of pot this guys growing. Maybe a sensory meltdown 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> LOL, so they say, truth is it's the opposite of what you just said, but like I said only a few get it


 My side hurts from laughing so much. Too damn funny


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

The non smelly kind....better know around here as dirt weed?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jun 26, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3717709
> http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&client_ids=&sclsearch=chiquita
> 
> Have you ever tried a 13% Red Diesel that forces you to sit for 5 min to regain your posture?
> ...


I got a 27% Amber Diesel in South Lake Tahoe that absolutely smashed me my 2nd hit... if that counts? Haha


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> Trying to figure out what kind of pot this guys growing. Maybe a sensory meltdown
> 
> 
> Kush is My Cologne


The kind that gets ya high as fuck LMAO


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 26, 2016)

My golden goat consistently tests in the high to mid 20% range. I don't think it's impossible didn't tutenkamen from pyramid seeds consistently test in the 30% range?


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> LOL, so they say, truth is it's the opposite of what you just said, but like I said only a few get it


I like what your saying!!!
Sometimes people get set in a straight line, and can't comprehend the deviations in the line. But these deviations are where greatness comes from.
So I don't scoff and doubt things that differ from the norm.
I did read your article on amber, and am in agreement with you.
Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3717709
> http://sclabs.com/tested.html?option=com_scl_tested&Itemid=551&view=grid&client_ids=&sclsearch=chiquita
> 
> Have you ever tried a 13% Red Diesel that forces you to sit for 5 min to regain your posture?
> ...


That looks really nice!
Any info on her you can share?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 26, 2016)

kona gold said:


> That looks really nice!
> Any info on her you can share?


I had been smoking a 23-25% strain and wanted to see if I could tell the difference, I couldn't tell.
At 31% the Chiquita only lasted about 45 min but finished clearheaded. Tasted more tropical then Banana.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Because they don't, well actually, I use the word happy not healthy, tis not a theory I've been doin it for a lot of years and others have embraced and verified. I do everything differently, my biggest question is, if you wanna learn how to grow weed to get away from black mafrket weed why would you use black market methods to grow your weed? I keep tryin to tell folks the weed can be so much better, a few listen, it is what it is


This isn't the best explanation, got any books/links for me to read? I always put happy and healthy in the same category. I've had some pretty high brix plants that reek like hell. That's my own experience.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> This isn't the best explanation, got any books/links for me to read? I always put happy and healthy in the same category. I've had some pretty high brix plants that reek like hell. That's my own experience.


Tis the experience of every grower that follows the BM methods of growing.

My books are in a subscription based forum I try not to pimp em here as RIU frowns on it


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis the experience of every grower that follows the BM methods of growing.
> 
> My books are in a subscription based forum I try not to pimp em here as RIU frowns on it


So what's in this none black market that doesn't have a smell? Not like I use cannabis specific nutes I've just always had a smell.

Only thing I noticed different about your grow is the T5 lights didn't look too much harder though.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So what's in this none black market that doesn't have a smell? Not like I use cannabis specific nutes I've just always had a smell.
> 
> Only thing I noticed different about your grow is the T5 lights didn't look too much harder though.


Properly dialed in environment and zero stress. If they don't like it, they smell. In my garden if I smell anything, something is wrong


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

Lmao. Guess I've been wrong all this time..... This is toooo funny


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Properly dialed in environment and zero stress. If they don't like it, they smell. In my garden if I smell anything, something is wrong


I find this true in veg but even in late flower?


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 26, 2016)

My farts don't stink,because they're happy farts.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

I'll tell you this much. If I produced herb that didn't smell I think they would pay me in checks that didn't cash


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Properly dialed in environment and zero stress. If they don't like it, they smell. In my garden if I smell anything, something is wrong


Apparently I'm stressin the shit outta these plants because they stink to high heaven.

   

Visually they look fine to me. Temps are around 70 lights off, 78 lights on. Humidity stays around 50%, maybe a smidge higher this time of year. Plenty of air movement throughout the room. 11.5 hours of light per day. Completely sealed dark room during lights off. Organically amended soil with home made worm castings.

Why do my plants stink then? You had mentioned to me in another thread that perhaps my lights were too close to the canopy, so I moved them up another 6", and they still stink. I have always been under the impression that odor was a genetic factor. Honestly I like the stank, but I'm super curious to see if I can grow them out odor free now....


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

Here we go......


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 26, 2016)

My polyploid fragrant star Rhododendrons don't stink because they're happy polyploid fragrant star Rhododendrons.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

Gg#4 entire room fed snake oils temps stayed 80 lights on and off 1700ppm co2,entire room cut day 49 after 36 hr lights off.
Man they where the most pissed off unhealthy plants around, yet we still got 2.6lb per 1000w


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 26, 2016)

My Strawberries don't smell like strawberries or taste like strawberries,they smell and taste like happiness.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Apparently I'm stressin the shit outta these plants because they stink to high heaven.
> 
> View attachment 3718231 View attachment 3718232 View attachment 3718233
> 
> ...


1st thing is you need to quit packing on all those crystals via brix(carbs sugars) so they will be sad. 
The female flower only wants to reproduce seeds so she can procreate her next generation. She does this by creating spectacular colors and fragrances to attract insects like bees that pollinate across all continents. The resins are to protect the plant from the harsh uv rays the sun throws down and also to help that pollin stick to the female then the hair takes down to start seed production. 
So you see it's very unnatural for our ladies not to put off a fragrance......unless they are seeded


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2016)

reefer.m4dness said:


> My farts don't stink,because they're happy farts.


My farts don't stink but it's not really happy I get pissed my wife can give me a Dutch oven but I can't give it back.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Apparently I'm stressin the shit outta these plants because they stink to high heaven.
> 
> View attachment 3718231 View attachment 3718232 View attachment 3718233
> 
> ...


This is just my thoughts on the subject. Not sure if this even relates to @RM3's ideas, but here is a potential idea.
In a perfectly dialed in environment, there are zero stress to plants. Meaning light at a correct height, temps optimal, air quality optimal. .....
If this is achieved, maybe the terpines don't volatize or degrade. Hence then no smell!
If any of these factors are off, then unhappy plants that have degrading resin.
I might be completely wrong, but that is one theory.

Eta....remember he doesn't say his strains are flavorless, just no smell when growing.

Also, most grower are dialed in on their rooms during the day, but not at night! So if your humidity gets higher at night or your not exhausting correctly, or your temps are fluctuating, these are possible factors that can create a strong odor when the lights come on.


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 26, 2016)

kona gold said:


> This is just my thoughts on the subject. Not sure if this even relates to @RM3's ideas, but here is a potential idea.
> In a perfectly dialed in environment, there are zero stress to plants. Meaning light at a correct height, temps optimal, air quality optimal. .....
> If this is achieved, maybe the terpines don't volatize or degrade. Hence then no smell!
> If any of these factors are off, then unhappy plants that have degrading resin.
> ...


My lemon treez smell like Limonene because they're unhappy.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2016)

kona gold said:


> This is just my thoughts on the subject. Not sure if this even relates to @RM3's ideas, but here is a potential idea.
> In a perfectly dialed in environment, there are zero stress to plants. Meaning light at a correct height, temps optimal, air quality optimal. .....
> If this is achieved, maybe the terpines don't volatize or degrade. Hence then no smell!
> If any of these factors are off, then unhappy plants that have degrading resin.
> ...


Yeah, one thing I noticed is if I have the vent fan off during the night cycle it smells really strong so I just keep the air flowing kinda like in nature. I really don't even need a carbon filter but their is a smell certainly wouldn't do it in an apartment but it don't smell too strong most people don't even notice but occasionally. But no smell gets outside of my house.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Properly dialed in environment and zero stress. If they don't like it, they smell. In my garden if I smell anything, something is wrong


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

I figure the amount of THC in the actual strain isn't what matters, but how it was grown, taken care of, and how long it was left to mature are the main factors. The better the growth and care put into it, the better it will turn out and that could mean something with even less THC than more THC would potentially turn out way better as others have stated.


----------



## yesum (Jun 27, 2016)

I am growing Mexican sativas with one Pakistani plant. Not much odor at all. I have them under LED white color, and temps are low.

I have grown under the same lights with temps fairly low and quite a stench. Lots of indica will do that imo. RM3 grows mostly sativas so I think that is a lot of the puzzle.

Getting the top of the canopy hot is another thing, does not matter if the tent is cool. The tops are not cool.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 27, 2016)

yesum said:


> I am growing Mexican sativas with one Pakistani plant. Not much odor at all. I have them under LED white color, and temps are low.
> 
> I have grown under the same lights with temps fairly low and quite a stench. Lots of indica will do that imo. RM3 grows mostly sativas so I think that is a lot of the puzzle.
> 
> Getting the top of the canopy hot is another thing, does not matter if the tent is cool. The tops are not cool.


Anyone can grow sativas, they smell strong as well.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow now there are 2 sock puppets following me, I must be doin something right LOL


----------



## RM3 (Jun 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Apparently I'm stressin the shit outta these plants because they stink to high heaven.
> 
> View attachment 3718231 View attachment 3718232 View attachment 3718233
> 
> ...


There ya go

my room exactly opposite, completely wide open with lots of light leaks 

I have a whole chapter in my book on Barometric Pressure, you see the BM never cared about actual Botany


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There ya go
> 
> my room exactly opposite, completely wide open with lots of light leaks
> 
> I have a whole chapter in my book on Barometric Pressure, you see the BM never cared about actual Botany


Really lots of light leaks? And you don't have problems with stress? I guess if it is less light than a full moon it shouldn't be a problem. But lots of light leaks sounds like it wouldn't be good so I have heard and I even seen one outdoors where only half the plant flowered because of an outdoor light. Lol


----------



## RM3 (Jun 27, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Really lots of light leaks? And you don't have problems with stress? I guess if it is less light than a full moon it shouldn't be a problem. But lots of light leaks sounds like it wouldn't be good so I have heard and I even seen one outdoors where only half the plant flowered because of an outdoor light. Lol


No, and I have only had 3 natural hermies in the last 6 years


----------



## kona gold (Jun 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Wow now there are 2 sock puppets following me, I must be doin something right LOL


Wow. 
Really.


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> No, and I have only had 3 natural hermies in the last 6 years


Do you think you're sexier than most people?


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 27, 2016)

a seed store site, if ya go look now you'd see the prices are now more real. I had put really high prices so I could say it was a parody site. It is now linked at several forums and even gets a bit of traffic. Though no one has purchased as yet, but I only changed the prices a few days ago. 

Thing is even now it still looks like the beans are pricey because of how the store works, that is easily fixed with a few edits. I offered @tjack to see if classic (or others) would like to add gear to the site and now I'm offering the same to all riddlerz. 

If ya wanna sell beans you have created, we could add them and see what happens?

But the question is more about a kick start that would require several of us to post in a thread over at RIU ?

How many would be willin to do that? post pics and smoke reports for RG Gear in just one thread in the seed bank review section at RIU. If we could build the traction the Bodhi thread has, we could sell a lot of beans 

Please share whether you would be willin to help with the thread and also any ideas you might have about the idea itself?


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 27, 2016)

As you see this guy is a forum fluffer. Would be surprised if the guys going along w this nonsense are from there. We can see what his tack tics are


----------



## juman (Jun 27, 2016)

Please get off your envy horse. If you have something worthwhile to post by all means do so, I welcome it but otherwise, go back under your bridge.

For those hung up on the odor/stink thing, all plants have an odor but not all plants 'stink'. Take a healthy plant and beat the shit out of it, underwater, overheat, whatever and that plant will start smelling like crazy. There's a significant different between how a healthy plant smells and how an unhealthy version of the same plant smells. Healthy plants still have a smell though, they are not odor-free.

As far as OP, don't get hung up on THC %'s, inflated numbers that really mean nothing in the end, the combination of THC/CBD/CBN/terpenes/cannabinoids/the whole of the plant are what make the high. Judging a plant based solely on THC is like judging a burger based on the fat content.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 27, 2016)

juman said:


> Please get off your envy horse. If you have something worthwhile to post by all means do so, I welcome it but otherwise, go back under your bridge.
> 
> For those hung up on the odor/stink thing, all plants have an odor but not all plants 'stink'. Take a healthy plant and beat the shit out of it, underwater, overheat, whatever and that plant will start smelling like crazy. There's a significant different between how a healthy plant smells and how an unhealthy version of the same plant smells. Healthy plants still have a smell though, they are not odor-free.
> 
> As far as OP, don't get hung up on THC %'s, inflated numbers that really mean nothing in the end, the combination of THC/CBD/CBN/terpenes/cannabinoids/the whole of the plant are what make the high. Judging a plant based solely on THC is like judging a burger based on the fat content.


Bla bla bla


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> a seed store site, if ya go look now you'd see the prices are now more real. I had put really high prices so I could say it was a parody site. It is now linked at several forums and even gets a bit of traffic. Though no one has purchased as yet, but I only changed the prices a few days ago.
> 
> Thing is even now it still looks like the beans are pricey because of how the store works, that is easily fixed with a few edits. I offered @tjack to see if classic (or others) would like to add gear to the site and now I'm offering the same to all riddlerz.
> 
> ...



So the testimonials throughout this thread was just a ruse to drive traffic to RM3's bean site?? smh

I thought this thread was starting to sound like a bad infomercial


----------



## Mr.Hush (Jun 27, 2016)

Actually I think (as usual) in RUI the trolls come a running when they see something shiny and new... Jeez


----------



## RM3 (Jun 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So the testimonials throughout this thread was just a ruse to drive traffic to RM3's bean site?? smh
> 
> I thought this thread was starting to sound like a bad infomercial


The post and pics are real, I am in a bad place currently and was trying to use the only thing I had to fix it. I asked for help and folks helped, it was never intended to be a ruse


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 27, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> a seed store site, if ya go look now you'd see the prices are now more real. I had put really high prices so I could say it was a parody site. It is now linked at several forums and even gets a bit of traffic. Though no one has purchased as yet, but I only changed the prices a few days ago.
> 
> Thing is even now it still looks like the beans are pricey because of how the store works, that is easily fixed with a few edits. I offered @tjack to see if classic (or others) would like to add gear to the site and now I'm offering the same to all riddlerz.
> 
> ...



Can't find flavor streaks but i did find


RM3 said:


> red streaks on the actual stem show up,,,,,even better smoke


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The post and pics are real, I am in a bad place currently and was trying to use the only thing I had to fix it. I asked for help and folks helped, it was never intended to be a ruse


Keep on keeping riddle


----------



## althor (Jun 27, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> As you see this guy is a forum fluffer. Would be surprised if the guys going along w this nonsense are from there. We can see what his tack tics are


Wow, damn I was giving the benefit of the doubt until I saw this....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 27, 2016)

althor said:


> Wow, damn I was giving the benefit of the doubt until I saw this....


Riddle is a good guy. Would you have known about his beans without people talking about them or his amazing pics?

The beans are well priced $50 for 15.

The genetics are well tested and specially bred for traits most have no idea about. 

Plus riddle is honest and always willing to help. No shilling, just info. 

He's been growing and GIVING away the same genetics for years. Cut the guy some slack, he's not some fly-by-night IG / Facebook bank. 

I've spent more on worse. Period. Give him a try and you'll probably be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 27, 2016)

You can defiantly tell who's involved in these shenanigans 


Jp.the.pope said:


> Riddle is a good guy. Would you have known about his beans without people talking about them or his amazing pics?
> 
> The beans are well priced $50 for 15.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 27, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> You can defiantly tell who's involved in these shenanigans


Say what you want. I just happen to like @RM3

I guess that makes me a liar and a schill

Maybe I'm a poor judge of character. Who knows.

I'll tell 1 thing though. RM3 has helped me multiple times and answered a shit ton of questions and I don't think I've ever seen your handle in the threads I frequent.

No need to be so negative buddy. It's just the internet


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 27, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Say what you want. I just happen to like @RM3
> 
> I guess that makes me a liar and a schill
> 
> ...


Do your plants emit odor?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 27, 2016)

reefer.m4dness said:


> Do your plants emit odor.?


Yes and sometimes they aren't happy


----------



## dave chull (Jun 27, 2016)

Grew oasis from Dutch passion 12% thc was fire


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The post and pics are real, I am in a bad place currently and was trying to use the only thing I had to fix it. I asked for help and folks helped, it was never intended to be a ruse


Is there anyone on site that has visited your room and agrees no smell? I know if you are around the smell for a long time you don't really smell it.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Is there anyone on site that has visited your room and agrees no smell? I know if you are around the smell for a long time you don't really smell it.


Lots actually and all have already commented in other threads/post

@ttystikk @DCobeen @Dr.D81 were all here recently


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Maybe not where your @. Here in Southern California we have the best the world has to offer


No you don't. Lol. Small minded thinking there.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> As you see this guy is a forum fluffer. Would be surprised if the guys going along w this nonsense are from there. We can see what his tack tics are


Let's see a whole pic of one of your grows.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> You can defiantly tell who's involved in these shenanigans


I like the riddler to.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Let's see a whole pic of one of your grows.


He's actually got a nice commercial SOG grow, I've seen it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There ya go
> 
> my room exactly opposite, completely wide open with lots of light leaks
> 
> I have a whole chapter in my book on Barometric Pressure, you see the BM never cared about actual Botany


So you're saying that lots of light leaks is good, and contributes to the plants happiness?

Or did I completely misunderstand what you're saying there?


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So you're saying that lots of light leaks is good, and contributes to the plants happiness?
> 
> Or did I completely misunderstand what you're saying there?


No I'm sayin the light leak myth is yet another black market notion that folks buy into 

the post you quoted was sayin plants want access to normal barometric pressure. Lots off growers that have followed my writings have simply opened their tents and lost the smell 

It's Botany, not rocket science


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So you're saying that lots of light leaks is good, and contributes to the plants happiness?
> 
> Or did I completely misunderstand what you're saying there?


I will agree with the light keak thing. My cab has pin hole light leaks. Don't get many Hermie's. One in the last few years.

I've grown near street lamps before just fine. It just don't work directly under them. Lol. I know because I did it when I was younger.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

I think rm3 catches so much flak because people are conceited and think their way is the best.

More than one way to skin a cat. 

I've been helping grow vegetables since I could walk. Started growing pot as a teenager. 

Do I follow everything rm3 does with his grows? No. I'm sealed and don't do a few other things.

I will tell you I'm glad I tried some of what he does out.



At the end of the day, do what makes you happy and grow how you want. Just don't be close minded and you might learn something.

@Chillin chillin 

One of my best friends growing up dad was a green beret. 

He went to a shooting competition with some local law enforcement. I asked him why because he could probably outshoot anyone there.

He said with an attitude like that I wouldn't learn anything and to always be a sponge. You never know when you will learn something.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

Light leaks will make your plant remain in the veg state if they are large enough, also adds stress to induce hermies or just make for a not perfect grow environment.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Light leaks will make your plant remain in the veg state if they are large enough, also adds stress to induce hermies or just make for a not perfect grow environment.


Then why don't they hermie when I reveg em?


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Let's see a whole pic of one of your grows.


 Q


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Then why don't they hermie when I reveg em?


Reveg is different than light leaks, I have revegged many a plant, best way to do it is to use 24/7 lights, light leaks just cause issues when flowering, can cause your plants to hermie or not properly flower in the areas where the light leaks are. If you are arguing that this is wrong you are completely clueless. I actually have 2 plants right now that I just revegged, light leaks played no part in the reveg process.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> View attachment 3719418 Q


You got the claw pretty bad there. Nice grow facilities.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You got the claw pretty bad there. Nice grow facilities.


And?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> And?


Just letting you know you got improvements to make, those plants aren't very happy , you could get a lot better buds if your plants were happy. To me quality is everything.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Reveg is different than light leaks, I have revegged many a plant, best way to do it is to use 24/7 lights, light leaks just cause issues when flowering, can cause your plants to hermie or not properly flower in the areas where the light leaks are. If you are arguing that this is wrong you are completely clueless. I actually have 2 plants right now that I just revegged, light leaks played no part in the reveg process.


I'm sayin light leaks do not cause hermies, if they did I would have a lot of hermies LOL


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I'm sayin light leaks do not cause hermies, if they did I would have a lot of hermies LOL


I think it doesn't help, I think a lot of hermie is due to bad growers and iffy genetics, but having a bunch of holes in your grow area doesn't give less stress, it adds to it, and stress can bring out hermaphroditic traits.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I think rm3 catches so much flak because people are conceited and think their way is the best.
> 
> More than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree there. There's always something to learn, no matter how much you know already. I'm not trying to bust RM's balls. I'm genuinely curious. I have to admit that I'm a bit skeptical about the whole "happy plants don't stink" thing, which is why I keep asking questions. I'm the type where I have see it with my own eyes (or in this case, smell it with my own nose), but I will be the first to admit if I'm wrong.

I'm hoping to admit that I'm wrong here, but no matter what changes I make my plants continue to stink...


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Just letting you know you got improvements to make, those plants aren't very happy , you could get a lot better buds if your plants were happy. To me quality is everything.


 Thanks for your .02one day ill be as good as you....lmao


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

The amount of stress a plant can take is strain dependent, the strains you are growing @RM3 must be able to handle more stress than others, some plants if you look at them funny just might hermie (cookies comes to mind, OG kush as well)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Light leaks will make your plant remain in the veg state if they are large enough, also adds stress to induce hermies or just make for a not perfect grow environment.


How big a light leak is the cut off? I don't know but I can tell you that pin holes, small cracks and lights on power strips will not cause them.


I will also tell you that when I started ordering seeds, I started getting more Hermie's.


The whole argument over herms is another one unto itself.

Just because a plant throws some nanners doesn't make it a herm and in fact cannabis uses it as a survival mechanism.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> How big a light leak is the cut off? I don't know but I can tell you that pin holes, small cracks and lights on power strips will not cause them.
> 
> 
> I will also tell you that when I started ordering seeds, I started getting more Hermie's.
> ...


Yeah but light leaks can make a plant reveg or not properly flower, also can cause it to hermie, just google cannabis light leaks, you will find a ton of results and pictures of peoples plants revegging and going hermie, theres an entire icmag post on it. Survival is different than light leaks, survival from my experience happens at the very end, couple nanners come out the buds here and there, a light leak you got this weird reveg shit going on, I know cause when I was a noob grower I tried growing in my apartments closet that had like 100 light leaks and my plants flowered all wonky and retarded(partial reveg), when I sealed the leaks they flowered properly, no they didn't hermie they were just pissed off , I just reveged 2 white fire og plants , neither hermied, but they could have due to the stress, hermies are predetermined in my opinion some plants are true females and no matter the stress they will never hermie, they will just reveg.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Takes to long. I cut every 49-56 days, 6-7 times a year per room. My leaves have no value so I don't worry bout them. I stay above 2lb per 1000, veg 3 weeks and flip. Every 7-8 weeks cut, clean and repeat


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> Takes to long. I cut every 49-56 days, 6-7 times a year per room. My leaves have no value so I don't worry bout them. I stay above 2lb per 1000, veg 3 weeks and flip. Every 7-8 weeks cut, clean and repeat


You must not have to worry about plant count than, I couldn't get enough bud with plants that small those look like they gonna yield a half oz each.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

*Understanding Hermies *

THE marijuana GROWER'S GUIDE
by Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal

Sexual Variants in Cannabis
Cannabis has been studied for many years because of its unusual sexuality. Besides the normal dioecious pattern, where each plant bears exclusively male or female flowers, it is not uncommon for some plants to have both male and female flowers. These are called hermaphrodites, or monoecious plants, or intersexes. Hermaphroditic plants form normal flowers of both sexes in a wide variety of arrangements, in both random and uniform distributions. 
Natural Hermaphrodites
Some hermaphrodites seem to be genetically determined (protogenous). That is, they naturally form flowers of both sexes given normal growing conditions. Possibly genes carried on the autosomes (the chromosomes other than the sex chromosomes) modify the normal sexual expression. Monoecious varieties have been developed by hemp breeders in order to ensure uniform harvests. 
It is also possible that these particular are polyploid, which means they have more than the usual two sets of chromosomes. This kind of hermaphrodite may have XXY (triploid), or XXYY or XXXY (tetraploid) sex chromosomes. However, no naturally occurring polyploids have ever been verified (by observation of the chromosomes) in any population of Cannabis. Polyploids have been induced in Cannabis by using mutagens, such as the alkaloid colchicine. 
Whatever then genetic explanation may be, one or more of these natural hermaphrodites may randomly appear in any garden. They are sometimes faster-maturing, have larger leaves, and are larger in overall size than their unisexual siblings. They usually form flowers of both sexes uniformly in time and distribution, and in some unusual patterns. For example, from Mexican seed, we have seen a plant on which separate flowering cluster consisted of both female and male flowers: and upper section of female flowers had upraised stigmas, and a lower section of male flowers dangled beneath the female flowers. In other plants from Mexican seed, the growing tips throughout the plant have female flowers; male flowers sprout from the leaf axils along the main stem and branches. Plants from "Thai" seed sometimes form male and female flowers on separate branches. Branches with female flowers tend to predominate, but branches having mostly male flowers are located throughout the plant. 
Abnormal Flowers, Intersexes, Reversals
Gender is set in the new plant at the time of fertilisation by its inheritance of either the X or the Y chromosome from the male (staminate) plant. With germination of the seed, the environment comes into play. Heritage sets the genetic program, but the environment can influence how the program runs. (Sexual expression in Cannabis is delicately balanced between the two.) The photoperiod, for example, controls the plant's sequence of development. Also, the plant's metabolism and life processes are dependent on growing conditions. When the environment does not allow a balance to be maintained, the normal genetic program may not be followed. This is mirrored by abnormal growth or sexual expression. 
{Figure 78. Upper left: Abnormal flowers. Lower left: Male flowers on afemale plant. Upper right: Sexes on separate branches. Lower right: Maleflower in female bud (reversing).}Abnormal Flowers
Abnormal sexual expression includes a whole range of possibilities. Individual flowers may form abnormally, and may contain varying degrees of both male and female flower parts. For instance, a male flower may bear a stigma; or an anther may protrude from the bracts of a female flower. Abnormally formed flowers are not often seen on healthy plants, although if one looks hard enough, a few may be found in most crops. When many of the flowers are abnormal, an improper photoperiod (coupled with poor health) is the most likely cause. Abnormal flowers sometimes form on marijuana grown out of season, such as with winter or spring crops grown under natural light. 
Intersexes and Reversals Much more common than abnormally formed flowers is for the plant's sex to be confused. One may find an isolated male flower or two; or there may be many clusters of male flowers on an otherwise female plant, or vice versa. These plants are called intersexes (also hermaphrodites or monoecious plants). Intersexes due to environment causes differ from natural hermaphrodite in having random distributions and proportions of male and female flowers. In more extreme cases, a plant may completely reverse sex. For example, a female may flowers normally for several weeks, then put forth new, sparse growth, typical of the male, on which male flowers develop. The complete reversal from male flowering to female flowering also happens. 
All other things being equal, the potency of intersexes and reversed plants is usually less than that of normal plants. If there are reversals or intersexes, both of the sexes will usually be affected. Female plants that reverse to male flowering show the biggest decline. Not only is the grass less potent, but the amount of marijuana harvested from male flowers is negligible compared to the amount of marijuana that can be harvested from a normal female. Plants that change from male to female flowering usually increase their potency, because of the growth of female flower bracts with their higher concentration of resin. Female flowers on male plants seldom form as thickly or vigorously as on a normal female. Between the loss in potency and the loss in yield because of females changing to males, a crop from such plants is usually inferior, in both yield and potency, to one from normal plants. 

Environmental Effects
Many environmental factors can cause intersexes and sexual reversals. These include photoperiod, low light intensity, applications of ultraviolet light, low temperatures, mutilation or severe pruning, nutrient imbalances or deficiencies, senescence (old age), and applications of various chemicals (see bibliography on sex determination). 
The photoperiod (or time of planting using natural light) is the most important factor to consider for normal flowering. In 1931, J. Schaffner (105) showed that the percentage of hemp plants that had confused sexual characteristics depended on the time of year they were planted. Normal flowering (less than five percent of the plants are intersexes) occurred when the seeds were sown in May, June, or July, the months when the photoperiod is longest and light intensity is strongest. When planted sooner or later in the year, the percentage of intersexuals increased steadily, until about 90 percent of the plants were intersexual when planted during November or early December. 
marijuana plants need more time to develop than hemp plants at latitudes in the United States. Considering potency, size, and normal flowering, the best time to sow for the summer crop is during the month of April. Farmers in the south could start the plants as late as June and still expect fully developed plants. 
If artificial light is used, the length of the photoperiod can influence sexual expression. Normal flowering, with about equal numbers of male and female plants, seems to occur when the photoperiod is from 15 to 17 hours of light for a period of three to five months. The photoperiod is then shortened to 12 hours to induce flowering. With longer photoperiods, from 18 to 24 hours a day, the ratio of males to females changes, depending on whether flowering is induced earlier or later in the plant's life. When the plants are grown with long photoperiods for six months or more, usually there are at least 10 percent more male then female plants. When flowering is induced within three months of age, more females develop. Actually, the "extra" males or females are reversed plants, but the reversals occur before the plants flower in their natural genders. 
Some plants will flower normally without a cutting of the photoperiod. But more often, females will not form thick buds unless the light cycle is cut to a period of 12 hours duration. Don't make the light cycle any shorter than 12 hours, unless the females have not shown flowers after three weeks of 12-hour days. Then cut the light cycle to 11 hours. Flowers should appear in about one week. 
Anytime the light cycle is cut to less than 11 hours, some intersexes or reversed plant usually develop. This fact leads to a procedure for increasing the numbers of female flowers indoors. The crops can be grown for three months under a long photoperiod (18 or more hours of light). The light cycle is then cut to 10 hours. Although the harvest is young (about five months) there will be many more female flower buds than with normal flowering. More plants will develop female flowers initially, and male plants usually reverse to females after a few weeks of flowering. 
Of the other environmental factors that can affect sexual expression in Cannabis, none are as predictable as the photoperiod. Factors such as nutrients or pruning affect the plant's overall health and metabolism, and can be dealt with by two general thoughts. First, good growing conditions lead to healthy plants and normal flowering: female and male plants occur in about equal numbers, with few (if any) intersexes or reversed plants. Poor growing conditions lead to reduced health and vigour, and oftentimes to confused sex in the adult plant. Second, the age of the plants seems to influence reversals. Male plants often show female flowers when the plant is young (vigorous) during flowering. Females seven or more months old (weaker) often develop male flowers after flowering normally for a few weeks. 
Anytime the plant's normal growth pattern is disrupted, normal flowering may be affected. For instance, plant propagated from cuttings sometimes reverse sex, as do those grown for more than one season.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You must not have to worry about plant count than, I couldn't get enough bud with plants that small those look like they gonna yield a half oz each.


Lmao. Bla bla bla


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah but light leaks can make a plant reveg or not properly flower, also can cause it to hermie, just google cannabis light leaks, you will find a ton of results and pictures of peoples plants revegging and going hermie, theres an entire icmag post on it.


I don't care to read and study it. Over the years I've grown different strains in different set ups with leaks and outside with exposure to street lights. My opinion from my experience is its not a problem.

I've only seen one or two plants that were sensitive to the point that a single flashlight or small light leak caused pollen. It was only in the spot where the light hit them and I suspect that light stress is how they made the seeds. 

Does that mean that light leaks don't cause herms, no. I'm sure there are sensitive strains but they are herm prone anyways.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

That's week 3, guess they would be about .5 now


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You must not have to worry about plant count than, I couldn't get enough bud with plants that small those look like they gonna yield a half oz each.


I get around 2.5-4 zips per lil 16" plant


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't care to read and study it. Over the years I've grown different strains in different set ups with leaks and outside with exposure to street lights. My opinion from my experience is its not a problem.
> 
> I've only seen one or two plants that were sensitive to the point that a single flashlight or small light leak caused pollen. It was only in the spot where the light hit them and I suspect that light stress is how they made the seeds.
> 
> Does that mean that light leaks don't cause herms, no. I'm sure there are sensitive strains but they are herm prone anyways.


Yeah a lot of the most fire strains are hermie prone as hell, off hand I can name chemdawg (bag seed from hermies ) , girl scout cookie and all GSC crosses (bag seed from hermies ) OG kush ( idk why but it hermies like mad ) Golden Goat (hermie cross by mr dank ), GG#4( hermie cross by Josie) and there are many many others that are hermie prone, meaning less stress = best for your grow when growing these types and I grow those types always, right now I am flowering some golden goat, just finished some white fire og (not hermie prone) grew some gsc cookie crosses last summer ( gsc x animal cookie and thinmint cookies from cali conn) so I avoid light leaks and any additional stress.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> I get around 2.5-4 zips per lil 16" plant


What strain is that you run? That's a great yield for such a tiny plant, I try to shoot for 1 pound per plant since I can only legally grow 12 plants.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3, can you answer me this then? Why is it that I've been growing strains for 5+ years w no herms but soon as I start giving them out to patients some of them come back saying they hermied?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd also like to add the less stress your plant has had the better it tastes, that's why keeping your plant in the optimal feeding zone and properly hydrated is super important as well, if you let it dry out till wilting than water it and do that over and over it wont taste as good as if you kept it hydrated the hole time and it also reduces yield, I did that by accident last year cause its dry as hell here in Colorado and I forgot about this plant like 10 times cause I was so high and it was in a separate testing area.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

@RM3 
I couldn't quote you due to being over the character limit.

I agree, I have grown Mexican seeds from over the last 30 years or so. 

One of my favorite throws very few nanners and only on lower buds. I end up with a few seeds and I keep a few in case I want to grow some more.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> RM3, can you answer me this then? Why is it that I've been growing strains for 5+ years w no herms but soon as I start giving them out to patients some of them come back saying they hermied?


Sorry, no, I have no idea?


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> What strain is that you run? That's a great yield for such a tiny plant, I try to shoot for 1 pound per plant since I can only legally grow 12 plants.


 6 diffrent ogs, orange glue, gorilla glue, platinum bubba, bubba Kush, the white, white bubba, sour diesel, green crack and a few more I can't think of.... Oh ya Girl Scout cookies, the lowest yeilder I have


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah a lot of the most fire strains are hermie prone as hell, off hand I can name chemdawg (bag seed from hermies ) , girl scout cookie and all GSC crosses (bag seed from hermies ) OG kush ( idk why but it hermies like mad ) Golden Goat (hermie cross by mr dank ), GG#4( hermie cross by Josie) and there are many many others that are hermie prone, meaning less stress = best for your grow when growing these types and I grow those types always, right now I am flowering some golden goat, just finished some white fire og (not hermie prone) grew some gsc cookie crosses last summer ( gsc x animal cookie and thinmint cookies from cali conn) so I avoid light leaks and any additional stress.


most flav o fav of the month strains have not been properly worked by the breeders most now a days are pollen chucked F1's 

The few herm's I've had were on Land Races


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> 6 diffrent ogs, orange glue, gorilla glue, platinum bubba, bubba Kush, the white, white bubba, sour diesel, green crack and a few more I can't think of.... Oh ya Girl Scout cookies, the lowest yeilder I have


I ran the gg4 last year, its a great yielder but not my favorite flavor, is that green crack the real deal from cecil b or did you run from seed?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> most flav o fav of the month strains have not been properly worked by the breeders most now a days are pollen chucked F1's
> 
> The few herm's I've had were on Land Races


lol that's how like 99.9999999% of seeds are made now, shit according to todays standards i'm a legit breeder cause I pollen chuck once a year.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> lol that's how like 99.9999999% of seeds are made now, shit according to todays standards i'm a legit breeder cause I pollen chuck once a year.


And I've been workin my strains for many years, perhaps that is why they reward me so well


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I ran the gg4 last year, its a great yielder but not my favorite flavor, is that green crack the real deal from cecil b or did you run from seed?


The crack is a huge n Cali strain, it grows fat outdoors, it was a gift from a vendor.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I ran the gg4 last year, its a great yielder but not my favorite flavor, is that green crack the real deal from cecil b or did you run from seed?


I love the chocolate leather flavor


----------



## Odin* (Jun 28, 2016)

Understanding Hermies

THE marijuana GROWER'S GUIDE
by Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal


_"Heritage sets the genetic program, but the environment can influence how the program runs. (Sexualexpression in Cannabis is delicately balanced between the two.) The photoperiod, for example, controls the plant's sequence of development. Also, the plant's metabolism and life processes are dependent on growingconditions. When the environment does not allow a balance to be maintained, the normal genetic program may not be followed. This is mirrored by abnormal growth or sexual expression."

"Abnormal sexual expression includes a whole range of possibilities. Individual flowers may form abnormally, and may contain varying degrees of both male and female flower parts."_

The above was taken from your post (@RM3).


Dependent upon genetics, others stressors, and the severity of the light leak, the leak can "confuse" the plant (in regards to the photoperiod). The plant recognizes light and dark. Part of the plant feels that it is time to sleep, another part of the plant wants to continue photosynthesis. Additionally, this can trigger modification of PIF7, as the plant may believe that it is indeed "daylight", but that it is being blocked by another plant or other obstruction. This results in unnecessary production of auxins. At that point, the plant is now using energy to elongate stems and leaves in an effort to "chase" the light (to beat it's competitor, or "overshadow" the obstruction).

We don't want the plant to produce abnormal sexual expressions, nor do we want want it to frivolously exhaust energy on unnecessary stem and leaf development. In an effort to mitigate these, periods of light and dark are best kept "distinct" and "uniform".




On topic, I'm sure that there are.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

That was explained very nicely


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

It's like any topic, there will always be folks that disagree and there will always be folks that cling to false beliefs. Tis simply the way things are 

Folks are curious bout why my garden doesn't stink, but when I start explainin, they argue, go figure?


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been around the block a few times but this Vietnamese grower blew my mind when I learned what his lighting angle was. He flowers 12 hrs hps, 12 hrs floresents. Never a dark period ever. Vegged w floro durning me dark period also. 
4 plants per 1000, 2-2.5lb. 
Still scratch my head when I think of his reign.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

He called it moonlight flowering


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> He called it moonlight flowering


Did the 24 hour blue light experiment years ago, didn't notice enough benefit to keep doin it


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I'm sayin light leaks do not cause hermies, if they did I would have a lot of hermies LOL


...and the moon would be doing it, too.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> RM3, can you answer me this then? Why is it that I've been growing strains for 5+ years w no herms but soon as I start giving them out to patients some of them come back saying they hermied?


Because they probably stress the plants more than you do.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Did the 24 hour blue light experiment years ago, didn't notice enough benefit to keep doin it


 I get the same yields w 1/2 his veg time but 2x the plant count. But yearly I take the cake w 7-8 weeks flowering. 
Don't get me wrong I love big monster plants also, just seems like more work in the take down process and all those leaves. My girls trim 4-6 lbs in 6 hrs days. They almost make more than I do


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It's like any topic, there will always be folks that disagree and there will always be folks that cling to false beliefs. Tis simply the way things are
> 
> Folks are curious bout why my garden doesn't stink, but when I start explainin, they argue, go figure?


My attitude about the lack of smell in your garden is that if the end product does the job (and well, I might add!) then who cares whether they smell while they're growing? 

Had a Jabberwocky run thru my setup recently; the veg didn't smell, the bloom didn't smell, it smelled like grass during the chop, trim and hang phase- and only got a mild smell at full cure. 

...and it's fuckin fire! Couple hits of it and there's no doubt you're high asf!

Go figure!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> I get the same yields w 1/2 his veg time but 2x the plant count. But yearly I take the cake w 7-8 weeks flowering.
> Don't get me wrong I love big monster plants also, just seems like more work in the take down process and all those leaves. My girls trim 4-6 lbs in 6 hrs days. They almost make more than I do


How much do they trim in 6 hours?


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

4-6lbs


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

They are there for 7 but take 1 hr break through the day


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

IMO lack of smell is strain and grow dependent, if you grow some stanky skunk or like chemmy stanky plant its gonna reek, but like grow northern lights and its hardly smelly at all if any just smells like a plant, you also might be used to it , when I have people come by my house they say they smell it in my driveway but I can't smell a thing.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> IMO lack of smell is strain and grow dependent, if you grow some stanky skunk or like chemmy stanky plant its gonna reek, but like grow northern lights and its hardly smelly at all if any just smells like a plant, you also might be used to it , when I have people come by my house they say they smell it in my driveway but I can't smell a thing.


Yeah it is what it is, I got a 70's Skunk X Afghan goin right now ,,,,, no stink/smell

and it the original funky strain LOL


----------



## kona gold (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Did the 24 hour blue light experiment years ago, didn't notice enough benefit to keep doin it


If you have light leaks from the beginning, and healthy happy plants, they probably won't be affected as this is part of their known environment. 
But if there environment is light tight, then you get leaks later in flower, you have now created an environmental stress, and plants might respond to it as such a way.
Just dependa on what they acclimated to, and especially if they have been repeatedly bred in these conditions.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Because they probably stress the plants more than you do.


If they are clones used to one type of environment the rapid change may cause it.

I would lean more towards what you said though.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 28, 2016)

Lol looks like it's some good debating in here lol

I can say from my experience I have never had a hermie cus of light leaks. Y'all prolly won't believe me when I say this but I go in the tent in dark period everyday lol. Seriously I go in there with light from iPhone which ain't much but I also open up from time to time if I have to water cus of my crazy times for gardening. Not once had herm from it hell last run I had the middle of the tent unzipped cus I was tired of zipping it all the way lol. Now not saying light leaks can't cause one but I think that means the genetics is prone to it.

As for plants not stinking idk about that one lol. There's just no way I can see GG4, Sour Diesel, OG Kush, Chem and anything of the likes that has super loud smells no smelling. That's what makes them special hell a characteristic of cannabis I love very much. If it had no smell I would still like it but smell adds so much more to it IMHO. RM3 is very knowledgeable but I have never heard of plants stinking cus they are unhappy.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol looks like it's some good debating in here lol
> 
> I can say from my experience I have never had a hermie cus of light leaks. Y'all prolly won't believe me when I say this but I go in the tent in dark period everyday lol. Seriously I go in there with light from iPhone which ain't much but I also open up from time to time if I have to water cus of my crazy times for gardening. Not once had herm from it hell last run I had the middle of the tent unzipped cus I was tired of zipping it all the way lol. Now not saying light leaks can't cause one but I think that means the genetics is prone to it.
> 
> As for plants not stinking idk about that one lol. There's just no way I can see GG4, Sour Diesel, OG Kush, Chem and anything of the likes that has super loud smells no smelling. That's what makes them special hell a characteristic of cannabis I love very much. If it had no smell I would still like it but smell adds so much more to it IMHO. RM3 is very knowledgeable but I have never heard of plants stinking cus they are unhappy.


 I work locations where rooms alternate some dark, some light. Every day I turn on the dark room to see how the plants acted before making adjustments for the day. They go on for about 3 min every day durning lights out and find a few small seeds here and there, never found the hermie though


----------



## yesum (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Did the 24 hour blue light experiment years ago, didn't notice enough benefit to keep doin it



What is 'blue' light and why only 24 hours? I have 10,000 K finisher bulbs, kinda blue light. I plan on using them last 2 weeks of flower.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jun 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol looks like it's some good debating in here lol
> 
> I can say from my experience I have never had a hermie cus of light leaks. Y'all prolly won't believe me when I say this but I go in the tent in dark period everyday lol. Seriously I go in there with light from iPhone which ain't much but I also open up from time to time if I have to water cus of my crazy times for gardening. Not once had herm from it hell last run I had the middle of the tent unzipped cus I was tired of zipping it all the way lol. Now not saying light leaks can't cause one but I think that means the genetics is prone to it.
> 
> As for plants not stinking idk about that one lol. There's just no way I can see GG4, Sour Diesel, OG Kush, Chem and anything of the likes that has super loud smells no smelling. That's what makes them special hell a characteristic of cannabis I love very much. If it had no smell I would still like it but smell adds so much more to it IMHO. RM3 is very knowledgeable but I have never heard of plants stinking cus they are unhappy.


Once I'm in flower I seem to go nose blind bcuz I can't smell nada it's when visitors come by they say man do you smell that


----------



## kona gold (Jun 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Yeah it is what it is, I got a 70's Skunk X Afghan goin right now ,,,,, no stink/smell
> 
> and it the original funky strain LOL


What about when it's dry and in a container, does it have any smell when you open up?


----------



## Odin* (Jun 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol looks like it's some good debating in here lol
> 
> I can say from my experience I have never had a hermie cus of light leaks. Y'all prolly won't believe me when I say this but I go in the tent in dark period everyday lol. Seriously I go in there with light from iPhone which ain't much but I also open up from time to time if I have to water cus of my crazy times for gardening. Not once had herm from it hell last run I had the middle of the tent unzipped cus I was tired of zipping it all the way lol. Now not saying light leaks can't cause one but I think that means the genetics is prone to it.
> 
> As for plants not stinking idk about that one lol. There's just no way I can see GG4, Sour Diesel, OG Kush, Chem and anything of the likes that has super loud smells no smelling. That's what makes them special hell a characteristic of cannabis I love very much. If it had no smell I would still like it but smell adds so much more to it IMHO. RM3 is very knowledgeable but I have never heard of plants stinking cus they are unhappy.



I often do the same. I try to keep exposure to a minimum, but sometimes I have to pay them a visit during "lights out". I have a green bulb, but it doesn't give ample light throughout, so iPhone flashlight it is (as dim as I can get it from the app light).

This "night light" is sporadic. The light "in passing", for short duration, has little effect on the plant Just as an experiment, if you're confident that "light at night" isn't a factor, have one light stay on for 24.Then, 4 weeks in, change it up. The light that was on 24 is now 12/12, and another light is then on for 24. Might not do a thing, or you may end up with a few hundred "free" beans. This could even result in substantial stem/leaf development vs bud/trich development. For the record, I highly recommend against this.


When we do visit them, it's by necessity. In an optimal setting, they're in absolute dark during lights out, and the best lighting as can be provided during lights on. In the event of a light leak during "lights out" it isn't an intentional method of improving the plant. Arguing that there isn't a detrimental effect on the plant, to any degree, is foolish and ignorant (auxins, stem leaf development). The science behind it shows that inconsistent lighting is a detriment to a flowering cannabis plant (this is a fact that cannot be argued against, or simply dismissed). It is in the same vein of dim light during "lights on", as providing "minimal light" during lights on wouldn't be beneficial. Absolute dark during lights out, "perfect" lighting during lights on, this is what we should be striving to achieve.

Regarding nose, AK, I can easily grow GG4 (and numerous other strains) with varying trich development and noses (by applying various techniques and regimens).


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2016)

Varying degrees of light leaks are necessary to duplicate nature. 
I'm just glad I don't have to follow the phases of the moon to get decent bud.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> As for plants not stinking idk about that one lol. There's just no way I can see GG4, Sour Diesel, OG Kush, Chem and anything of the likes that has super loud smells no smelling. That's what makes them special hell a characteristic of cannabis I love very much. If it had no smell I would still like it but smell adds so much more to it IMHO. RM3 is very knowledgeable but I have never heard of plants stinking cus they are unhappy.


I got a NYCD X OG Kush going right now along with a 70's Skunk X Afghan you are welcome to drop by and have a smell


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

yesum said:


> What is 'blue' light and why only 24 hours? I have 10,000 K finisher bulbs, kinda blue light. I plan on using them last 2 weeks of flower.


It was a waste time, prompted by an article written by Ed R. a few years ago


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> Once I'm in flower I seem to go nose blind bcuz I can't smell nada it's when visitors come by they say man do you smell that


I guess we could ask the Swat team that rolled up on the house a few weeks ago, guess you missed that post LOL


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

kona gold said:


> What about when it's dry and in a container, does it have any smell when you open up?


Yes


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 29, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> Yes so that means that percentage of weight is actually THC. Corn was selectively bred by humans at first it was much smaller and didn't taste as good. Weed from the 60's wasn't as strong we, in a short time, have increased the potency of weed several times through selective breeding. Now that it is going legal if I had to place my bets I would bet we will definitely end up with strains that produce even more THC per foliage weight. The thing is these are glands that swell with resin I wouldn't be surprised if we eventually bred a variety that drips it's full weight in thc over the course of a flowering cycle. Never bet against life & evolution


I dont know man but when I grow old landrace sativas with today s know how I endup with killer weed... the reason why people say weed wasnt as strong back then is most people didnt know how to grow it properly, harvested early, etc ...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I dont know man but when I grow old landrace sativas with today s know how I endup with killer weed... the reason why people say weed wasnt as strong back then is most people didnt know how to grow it properly, harvested early, etc ...


Not trying to be rude but this is simply wrong, over the last 40+ years humans have selectively bred cannabis to bring out the most THC. The cannabis we grow today is a lot different than the cannabis of yesteryear, a good similarity is dog breeding, humans selectively bred grey wolfs and we got hundreds of dog breeds from it. We have intervened on natural selection so cannabis has changed dramatically and the more time we have with legalization the more radically the cannabis we grow will change. The next step that has already been started is the sequencing and modifying of the genotype aka GMO weed, and to think farmers of yesteryear didn't know how to grow crops is a little silly.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Not trying to be rude but this is simply wrong, over the last 40+ years humans have selectively bred cannabis to bring out the most THC. The cannabis we grow today is a lot different than the cannabis of yesteryear, a good similarity is dog breeding, humans selectively bred grey wolfs and we got hundreds of dog breeds from it. We have intervened on natural selection so cannabis has changed dramatically and the more time we have with legalization the more radically the cannabis we grow will change. The next step that has already been started is the sequencing and modifying of the genotype aka GMO weed, and to think farmers of yesteryear didn't know how to grow crops is a little silly.


Wrong man. Just wrong.

I want weed from back then. It was better. 


Its all bs from the government. 

People have been selectively breeding cannabis a lot longer than 40 years man. 

Lol. People crack me up.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wrong man. Just wrong.
> 
> I want weed from back then. It was better.
> 
> ...


Thank you, was gonna post and decided not too, some times this whole argue rather than learn thing is a bit weird


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Thank you, was gonna post and decided not too, some times this whole argue rather than learn thing is a bit weird


It cracks me up. We have evidence of cannabis being used 3,000 years ago. Hell, it was in a lot of medicines here right up until the 30's. 

But its only been selectively breed and got stronger over the last 40 years.

I would actually say pot has gotten worse over the last 20-30 years. Its all watered down mutt genetics.


Give me some good landrace Sativa's any day. I've had them make me see visuals.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wrong man. Just wrong.
> 
> I want weed from back then. It was better.
> 
> ...


You are silly, the more legal it becomes the more larger the breeding operations will be, legalization has changed the cannabis scene, even companies like Monsanto are getting involved.

https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/that-strong-stuff-why-is-cannabis-now-so-diff

50-70% more THC content now than in the 70s.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

Bro the majority of the buds until recently came from mexico and south America, they weren't growing for quality they were growing for quanitity ala Mexican brick weed,aka schwag.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> even companies like Monsanto are getting involved.


and you think this is a good thing ???


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> and you think this is a good thing ???


Hell no, I don't want GMO weed, i'm just showing you that the scene is changing, I would never buy GMO plants even for my veggie garden.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Hell no, I don't want GMO weed, i'm just showing you that the scene is changing, I would never buy GMO plants even for my veggie garden.


Thank you! 

As to the last 4 decades, what happened was some studies came out that showed us the active ingredient was THC and folks jumped on it. Breeding high THC pot with tolerance issues which was great for the sellers. Thankfully the CBD oil thing happen and now every one is scrambling to breed em back in. In the mean time more studies being done on the entourage effect of all the ingredients leading to a better understanding.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I got a NYCD X OG Kush going right now along with a 70's Skunk X Afghan you are welcome to drop by and have a smell


As I said I don't doubt you bro. I know you wouldn't be saying that for nothing but to hear plants that stink are unhappy is new for me and I was just wondering about the science of it and I think that's what st0w was getting at. It goes against all what I would say most of us know but don't doubt you one bit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You are silly, the more legal it becomes the more larger the breeding operations will be, legalization has changed the cannabis scene, even companies like Monsanto are getting involved.
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/that-strong-stuff-why-is-cannabis-now-so-diff
> 
> 50-70% more THC content now than in the 70s.


Ummmmm, this is not the first time it has been legal. 

Cannabis has been used for thousands, hear that, thousands of years dude. Its silly to think that its gotten better in the last few years.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Bro the majority of the buds until recently came from mexico and south America, they weren't growing for quality they were growing for quanitity ala Mexican brick weed,aka schwag.


Mexican weed is not scwagg. I grow them all the time.

What makes Mexican brick bad is the early cutting, packing it into tires and what not and shipping across the boarder. Breaking it down multiple times through multiple dealers.

Grow those seeds out and see what you get.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You are silly, the more legal it becomes the more larger the breeding operations will be, legalization has changed the cannabis scene, even companies like Monsanto are getting involved.
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/that-strong-stuff-why-is-cannabis-now-so-diff
> 
> 50-70% more THC content now than in the 70s.


THC means nothing. THC by itself is a horrible drug with horrible side effects. 

Its more about how the 60+ cannabinoids work together.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> As I said I don't doubt you bro. I know you wouldn't be saying that for nothing but to hear plants that stink are unhappy is new for me and I was just wondering about the science of it and I think that's what st0w was getting at. It goes against all what I would say most of us know but don't doubt you one bit.


I use the word happy, because folks understand what it means, but I agree that plants have no emotions so prolly not actually happy. Tis better to say zero stress and another way would be to list things they don't like as in things that cause them to stink. If you simply eliminate these things well then they stop stinkin it really is that easy.

The 2 biggies are unnatural pressures caused by intake/outtake fans, filters and such and that get those lights as close as you can mentality


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> THC means nothing. THC by itself is a horrible drug with horrible side effects.
> 
> Its more about how the 60+ cannabinoids work together.


He is right. To much thc by itself can will and does cause illicit psychological effects. 
Ever get paranoid when your super blitzed?


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I use the word happy, because folks understand what it means, but I agree that plants have no emotions so prolly not actually happy. Tis better to say zero stress and another way would be to list things they don't like as in things that cause them to stink. If you simply eliminate these things well then they stop stinkin it really is that easy.
> 
> The 2 biggies are unnatural pressures caused by intake/outtake fans, filters and such and that get those lights as close as you can mentality


They do have emotions. Hook your mom up to a lie detector and start cutting clones. Leave those clones by her til they root and take them away while she is hooked up to the lie detector and watch her cry both times


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Not trying to be rude but this is simply wrong, over the last 40+ years humans have selectively bred cannabis to bring out the most THC. The cannabis we grow today is a lot different than the cannabis of yesteryear, a good similarity is dog breeding, humans selectively bred grey wolfs and we got hundreds of dog breeds from it. We have intervened on natural selection so cannabis has changed dramatically and the more time we have with legalization the more radically the cannabis we grow will change. The next step that has already been started is the sequencing and modifying of the genotype aka GMO weed, and to think farmers of yesteryear didn't know how to grow crops is a little silly.


I'm not saying that people that had been growing for thousands of years didnt know how to grow it but a lot of weed that was grown in that era in North America was grown by inexperienced growers growing seeds found in bags of weed. Maybe im wrong...

And perhaps the strong landrace I have grown from Ace seeds were not so landrace....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/harry’s-world-todays-marijuana-really-stronger 

http://www.vocativ.com/underworld/drugs/marijuana-weed-potency-thc-studies/ 


We can't even agree now a days how to test pot and the testing procedures were different 30 years ago.

Sorry, I'm not buying into the refer madness that pot is more powerful and more addictive now.

I've been smoking about 20 years. I've smoked stuff that friends parents were growing. 

Maybe THC has gone up but that really means nothing.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> And perhaps the strong landrace I have grown from Ace seeds were not so landrace....


Ace def works those strains, but they are good, I've grown several


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mexican weed is not scwagg. I grow them all the time.
> 
> What makes Mexican brick bad is the early cutting, packing it into tires and what not and shipping across the boarder. Breaking it down multiple times through multiple dealers.
> 
> Grow those seeds out and see what you get.


I've had good green Mexican weed that wasn't compressed. Sure, is isn't schwag, but regardless of how much you pamper a pure Mexican strain it's not very potent and it doesn't taste good. Unless you want that kind of pot I don't see why anyone would bother growing pure Mex unless they don't have access to anything else.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> I've had good green Mexican weed that wasn't compressed. Sure, is isn't schwag, but regardless of how much you pamper a pure Mexican strain it's not very potent and it doesn't taste good. Unless you want that kind of pot I don't see why anyone would bother growing pure Mex unless they don't have access to anything else.


LMAO, I just got this years shipment of Mex beans, tis good to have connections 
.


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 29, 2016)

mexi brick pretty good too


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow, some of these pics!!

I'd better get my single coffee can/$2 potting soil/homemade tin foil lamp grow off the ground pretty soon!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mexican weed is not scwagg. I grow them all the time.
> 
> What makes Mexican brick bad is the early cutting, packing it into tires and what not and shipping across the boarder. Breaking it down multiple times through multiple dealers.
> 
> Grow those seeds out and see what you get.


I've grown seeds from bricks of weed, they aren't the strongest genetics, that's how I got started growing found some seeds in some and thought hey I wonder what would happen....the Mexican might make a nice plant but it lacks frost bigtime aka low thc/cbd/cannabinoids.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

Chillin chillin said:


> He is right. To much thc by itself can will and does cause illicit psychological effects.
> Ever get paranoid when your super blitzed?





whitebb2727 said:


> THC means nothing. THC by itself is a horrible drug with horrible side effects.
> 
> Its more about how the 60+ cannabinoids work together.


You guys ever smoke dabs? Most good dabs are like 90%+ THC content. Here's some dabs I made from some gorilla glue#4


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I'm not saying that people that had been growing for thousands of years didnt know how to grow it but a lot of weed that was grown in that era in North America was grown by inexperienced growers growing seeds found in bags of weed. Maybe im wrong...
> 
> And perhaps the strong landrace I have grown from Ace seeds were not so landrace....


I wouldn't consider Ace's "landraces" to be true landraces untouched by man, some work has been done on those, true landraces are a dying breed, too many people trading seeds to the farmers that grew them for many years and new genetics get introduced and no more landrace  the strain hunter guys do it all the time go watch some of their videos of them destroying the worlds landrace population.


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> LMAO, I just got this years shipment of Mex beans, tis good to have connections
> .
> View attachment 3720287


Best of luck with it. There is a reason why hardly anyone grows Mex and also why you NEVER see it at clubs. I'm sure that most of us have heard the stories about Panama Red and a couple of others that were going around 40+ years ago, but they were long gone by the 1980's so all we have to go on are the words of old stoners. I believe them, but since I can't sample it for myself I will stick with my claim that Mexican strains are inferior in every way. I lived in Carlsbad, CA in the mid to late 80's and most of what was going around was shitty Mex. Not all of it was compressed dirt weed, but it still wasn't very good regardless of how it was treated.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Best of luck with it. There is a reason why hardly anyone grows Mex and also why you NEVER see it at clubs. I'm sure that most of us have heard the stories about Panama Red and a couple of others that were going around 40+ years ago, but they were long gone by the 1980's so all we have to go on are the words of old stoners. I believe them, but since I can't sample it for myself I will stick with my claim that Mexican strains are inferior in every way. I lived in Carlsbad, CA in the mid to late 80's and most of what was going around was shitty Mex. Not all of it was compressed dirt weed, but it still wasn't very good regardless of how it was treated.


All those good old south American land races have been bred into extinction the genetics might be super deep down in there if you pop like 10,000 seeds tho.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Best of luck with it. There is a reason why hardly anyone grows Mex and also why you NEVER see it at clubs. I'm sure that most of us have heard the stories about Panama Red and a couple of others that were going around 40+ years ago, but they were long gone by the 1980's so all we have to go on are the words of old stoners. I believe them, but since I can't sample it for myself I will stick with my claim that Mexican strains are inferior in every way. I lived in Carlsbad, CA in the mid to late 80's and most of what was going around was shitty Mex. Not all of it was compressed dirt weed, but it still wasn't very good regardless of how it was treated.


Perhaps you should take a look at what went into makin strains like Nevelle's Haze. I'm a breeder, I use Mex plants all the time in my breeding program. These beans came from the southern region, where the good stuff grows,,,,, do some research


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> All those good old south American land races have been bred into extinction the genetics might be super deep down in there if you pop like 10,000 seeds tho.


Simply not true


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Perhaps you should take a look at what went into makin strains like Nevelle's Haze. I'm a breeder, I use Mex plants all the time in my breeding program. These beans came from the southern region, where the good stuff grows,,,,, do some research


Oh, I totally agree. I'm well aware that Mex has uses as a breeder. I have a Harlequin x GDP plant going right now. I think Harlequin leans more Columbian, but Columbian and Mex strains are essentially the same. Of course, the GDP is dominant or I wouldn't be growing it. I just wanted to try something with a higher CBD content in addition to having a decent level of THC. 

We're talking apples and oranges though. I was referring to pure Mexican strains being inferior, which they are. That argument was settled decades ago when NL5 and Skunk #1 became prolific.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> I've had good green Mexican weed that wasn't compressed. Sure, is isn't schwag, but regardless of how much you pamper a pure Mexican strain it's not very potent and it doesn't taste good. Unless you want that kind of pot I don't see why anyone would bother growing pure Mex unless they don't have access to anything else.


You are full of it.

I've grown Mexican seeds. The taste and smell of mango and other fruits, chocolate, caramal, coffee.

You mofos have never grown them and now the authority on it. Lol.


----------



## DCobeen (Jun 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Is there anyone on site that has visited your room and agrees no smell? I know if you are around the smell for a long time you don't really smell it.


There is no smell from his grow area. you can rub a stem and smell it but his plants normally dont put off odor as he keeps them happy. I have found the same thing 1 time but I push mine harder than he does and mine have a smell close to chop but his doesnt. I have been in his room several times over last year and he doesnt lie just plain truth.
This is why I dont come to RIU much. SO much BS and fighting as well as tying to discredit someone. Life must suck for those who always are negitive.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Best of luck with it. There is a reason why hardly anyone grows Mex and also why you NEVER see it at clubs. I'm sure that most of us have heard the stories about Panama Red and a couple of others that were going around 40+ years ago, but they were long gone by the 1980's so all we have to go on are the words of old stoners. I believe them, but since I can't sample it for myself I will stick with my claim that Mexican strains are inferior in every way. I lived in Carlsbad, CA in the mid to late 80's and most of what was going around was shitty Mex. Not all of it was compressed dirt weed, but it still wasn't very good regardless of how it was treated.


You still don't get the part that they are cut early.


Dude, most good sativa strains and mex seed take 16+ weeks of flower, some 20-24+. Not many have the patience for it.

Most pot is junk. Only concern on breeders minds is increasing THC and shortening flower time.

@qwizoking care to weigh in on Mexican genetics?


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

After years of searchin, I got a cut of this comin, you enjoy that NL#5 , I'll be gettin High 
.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> After years of searchin, I got a cut of this comin, you enjoy that NL#5 , I'll be gettin High
> .
> View attachment 3720324


I would love a cut of that.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would love a cut of that.


Everybody that knows anything would kill for it


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You are full of it.
> 
> I've grown Mexican seeds. The taste and smell of mango and other fruits, chocolate, caramal, coffee.
> 
> You mofos have never grown them and now the authority on it. Lol.


I have never seen or sampled a pure Mex plant that held a candle to what has been going around in CA for 25+ years. A buddy of mine was growing Mex in San Diego county back in the late 80's. He was a good grower and made the most of it, but I turned him onto some Skunk #1 seeds and it changed his life. 

If you're growing Mex that smells like that it just makes me wonder if there is something else mixed in somewhere along the line. I used to get Chocolate Thai in SoCal back in the late 80's and it had a distinctive aroma.

Smell aside, Mex just isn't frosty and it lacks potency. I'm not saying it's worthless and has no traits at all that make it a potential breeder, but trying to argue that Mex should be in the discussion with the strains that are going around at the present is laughable. That argument was settled in my circle around 1990.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> I have never seen or sampled a pure Mex plant that held a candle to what has been going around in CA for 25+ years. A buddy of mine was growing Mex in San Diego county back in the late 80's. He was a good grower and made the most of it, but I turned him onto some Skunk #1 seeds and it changed his life.
> 
> If you're growing Mex that smells like that it just makes me wonder if there is something else mixed in somewhere along the line. I used to get Chocolate Thai in SoCal back in the late 80's and it had a distinctive aroma.
> 
> Smell aside, Mex just isn't frosty and it lacks potency. I'm not saying it's worthless and has no traits at all that make it a potential breeder, but trying to argue that Mex should be in the discussion with the strains that are going around at the present is laughable. That argument was settled in my circle around 1990.


What ever. 

"I'm from Cali, I know what good weed its.". I was getting the best out of Cali 20 years ago.

Its not all that man.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> some Skunk #1 seeds and it changed his life.


Still have a bag of em, grow em every so often to breed with, in my garden they are mids at best, no way it would change my life LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> I have never seen or sampled a pure Mex plant that held a candle to what has been going around in CA for 25+ years. A buddy of mine was growing Mex in San Diego county back in the late 80's. He was a good grower and made the most of it, but I turned him onto some Skunk #1 seeds and it changed his life.
> 
> If you're growing Mex that smells like that it just makes me wonder if there is something else mixed in somewhere along the line. I used to get Chocolate Thai in SoCal back in the late 80's and it had a distinctive aroma.
> 
> Smell aside, Mex just isn't frosty and it lacks potency. I'm not saying it's worthless and has no traits at all that make it a potential breeder, but trying to argue that Mex should be in the discussion with the strains that are going around at the present is laughable. That argument was settled in my circle around 1990.


I would venture to say you have never had some real Mexican genetics.

I've had some so good it gave me tracers and visuals. 

I've spent the last 20 years looking for more.


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What ever.
> 
> "I'm from Cali, I know what good weed its.". I was getting the best out of Cali 20 years ago.
> 
> Its not all that man.


Dude, I've been growing for 28 years and you're never going to convince me that Mex is good for anything other than breeding. Again, that argument was settled a long, long time ago. 

Whatever floats your boat though. One of my closest friends purposely harvests his plants weeks early because he's terrified of PM, but also because he doesn't want pot that's too strong. Some people don't like strong pot and I get that, but they make up a pretty small % of smokers. Walk into a club with a bag of Mex to sell and see how long it takes before you get laughed out of the room. People don't want that shit. I was forced to smoke plenty of Mex back in the day, both green/uncompressed and brick weed. Never again, man.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Still have a bag of em, grow em every so often to breed with, in my garden they are mids at best, no way it would change my life LOL


Word.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've had some so good it gave me tracers and visuals.


Get em every night Brother


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Dude, I've been growing for 28 years and you're never going to convince me that Mex is good for anything other than breeding. Again, that argument was settled a long, long time ago.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat though. One of my closest friends purposely harvests his plants weeks early because he's terrified of PM, but also because he doesn't want pot that's too strong. Some people don't like strong pot and I get that, but they make up a pretty small % of smokers. Walk into a club with a bag of Mex to sell and see how long it takes before you get laughed out of the room. People don't want that shit. I was forced to smoke plenty of Mex back in the day, both green/uncompressed and brick weed. Never again, man.


Now I know you're full of shit.

Early cut weed actually feels stronger than mature weed. It hasn't developed the cannabinoids to balance it out. It is a short heart pounding high.


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Still have a bag of em, grow em every so often to breed with, in my garden they are mids at best, no way it would change my life LOL


It would if you were growing Mex in 1988 and had no other options.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Get em every night Brother


I may need to get up with you.


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Now I know you're full of shit.
> 
> Early cut weed actually feels stronger than mature weed. It hasn't developed the cannabinoids to balance it out. It is a short heart pounding high.


I'm just going by what he says, not from my own experiences. I don't harvest early. I'm not just talking a little early though. I know what you mean about the development of the entourage. He harvests at least 3-4 weeks early for his own strange reasons and I won't smoke his pot. He likes it just fine but I think it sucks. He won't smoke mine either because he says it's too strong and slows him down.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> It would if you were growing Mex in 1988 and had no other options.


I've shared a bit of my history in other threads, perhaps you should read The Bluegrass Conspiracy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> I'm just going by what he says, not from my own experiences. I don't harvest early. I'm not just talking a little early though. I know what you mean about the development of the entourage. He harvests at least 3-4 weeks early for his own strange reasons and I won't smoke his pot. He likes it just fine but I think it sucks. He won't smoke mine either because he says it's too strong and slows him down.


Slows him down. Makes sense. You are growing something that is a hydrid with indica in it.

That's why he cuts early. He doesn't like the body stone.

You need to try some real Mexican genetics. The ones that make you feel like you have took a hit of crack and pacing the floors and cleaning the house. Tracers and other visuals.


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I've shared a bit of my history in other threads, perhaps you should read The Bluegrass Conspiracy


Cool, thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I've shared a bit of my history in other threads, perhaps you should read The Bluegrass Conspiracy


I haven't read it.

I will say that people think legal means better. That's not the case.

I'm from Kentucky. Kentucky, Cali, Tennessee and one other state I forget produce 80% of the domestic pot in the USA.

I have seeds from landrace strains from here. They are killer.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I may need to get up with you.


Folks give me a lot of shit but I really do have a clue, you're welcome anytime


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

One more thing. Genetics get you so far, the rest is how you grow it. There are many many things that increase pots potency.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> One more thing. Genetics get you so far, the rest is how you grow it. There are many many things that increase pots potency.


How it's cured as well don't forget that part


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> As I said I don't doubt you bro. I know you wouldn't be saying that for nothing but to hear plants that stink are *unhappy *is new for me and I was just wondering about the science of it and I think that's what st0w was getting at. It goes against all what I would say most of us know but don't doubt you one bit.


i wouldnt say unhappy,more like lonely. these smells are usually to attract pollinators...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Folks give me a lot of shit but I really do have a clue, you're welcome anytime


Yea, I got a pm about you yesterday. I was told to take the blinders off about you.

I told them if they have a problem with you, take it up with you. 

You have never tried to sell me something or send me to your site.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

A pic with close ups of what I smoke every day ,,,,,,,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

^^^ Dat's over a year in da jars


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Dude, I've been growing for 28 years and you're never going to convince me that Mex is good for anything other than breeding. Again, that argument was settled a long, long time ago.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat though. One of my closest friends purposely harvests his plants weeks early because he's terrified of PM, but also because he doesn't want pot that's too strong. Some people don't like strong pot and I get that, but they make up a pretty small % of smokers. Walk into a club with a bag of Mex to sell and see how long it takes before you get laughed out of the room. People don't want that shit. I was forced to smoke plenty of Mex back in the day, both green/uncompressed and brick weed. Never again, man.


What about ruderalis, auto flower pot? What about flowering with t5?

I go against the grain and do everything people say not to with pot. Most info on here is blatantly false.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Dude, I've been growing for 28 years and you're never going to convince me that Mex is good for anything other than breeding. Again, that argument was settled a long, long time ago.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat though. One of my closest friends purposely harvests his plants weeks early because he's terrified of PM, but also because he doesn't want pot that's too strong. Some people don't like strong pot and I get that, but they make up a pretty small % of smokers. Walk into a club with a bag of Mex to sell and see how long it takes before you get laughed out of the room. People don't want that shit. I was forced to smoke plenty of Mex back in the day, both green/uncompressed and brick weed. Never again, man.


well, I think the problem is that the term "mexi" is so broad, I've been growing in California since 1989, I used to do a lot of runs of mexi bricks to friends and people I knew to turn a profit, and for the most part, like 80% of what I got was crap, but about one out of five was NOT.
not at all...
and it wasn't even sinsemilla, but still plenty of potency to give you those visuals and restlessness that it's know for (ever had restless legs syndrome from too much herb? NOT FUN)
there is Mexican strains that will shit all over the indicas, why do you think haze is in so much?
southern Mexican strains are some of the worlds best herb, almost all equatorial strains have that in their dna, just who can flower a plant that grows to 15 feet and take a third of the year to finish?
trust me man, you are right for the most part, but as a whole you are dead wrong.


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> southern Mexican strains are some of the worlds best herb, almost all equatorial strains have that in their dna, just who can flower a plant that grows to 15 feet and take a third of the year to finish? trust me man, you are right for the most part, but as a whole you are dead wrong.


You could say the same thing about Thai. I live at the 38th parallel and equatorial strains are useless to me in their pure form. I don't doubt that there are some ripper equatorial strains . We just don't see it in the US because of geography. I've seen it in Hawaii ( there is no better place to grow pure Haze imo), but not here. I've smoked good Thai that a friend pulled off in a greenhouse in San Diego. It knocked me on my ass and I was seeing tracers. He said that he wasn't even getting the most out of it because of the latitude.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 29, 2016)

coldrain said:


> You could say the same thing about Thai. I live at the 38th parallel and equatorial strains are useless to me in their pure form. I don't doubt that there are some ripper equatorial strains . We just don't see it in the US because of geography. I've seen it in Hawaii, but not here. I've smoked good Thai that a friend pulled off in a greenhouse in San Diego. It knocked me on my ass and I was seeing tracers. He said that he wasn't even getting the most out of it because of the latitude.


that's the problem, and even if you do have a metric fuck-ton of light, it still doesn't flower the same under a typical 12/12 setup, then compound that with the plant being in a pot for SO long (only increasing likelihood of problems), then flower for 120+days, taking up so much room in you flower room, and then have it come out fluffy??
it's frustrating.. till you smoke it...
but i'm no better than anyone else, I don't do landraces, I can't, I have low ceilings.
sativas are by far my favorites..
nothing is as trippy as a good sativa, I've had sativas that were soooo close to a light mushroom trip, the paranoia, visual tracers, etc.
besides indicas make me eat EVERY damn thing in the fridge, like questionable shit...old expired grape jelly


----------



## coldrain (Jun 29, 2016)

Makes me want to move closer to the equator......


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> After years of searchin, I got a cut of this comin, you enjoy that NL#5 , I'll be gettin High
> .
> View attachment 3720324


will always remind me of one of the best stories/films ever made.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that's the problem, and even if you do have a metric fuck-ton of light, it still doesn't flower the same under a typical 12/12 setup, then compound that with the plant being in a pot for SO long (only increasing likelihood of problems), then flower for 120+days, taking up so much room in you flower room, and then have it come out fluffy??
> it's frustrating.. till you smoke it...
> but i'm no better than anyone else, I don't do landraces, I can't, I have low ceilings.
> sativas are by far my favorites..
> ...


I grow land race sats all the time, there are several tricks to manage em 

I have a Viet Nam Dalat goin at the moment it is 3+ weeks old and a tad over a foot tall 

I also do lower than 12/12 light timing and add UVB the overall environment in my basement is very tropical


----------



## reefer.m4dness (Jun 29, 2016)

I say good luck to you sir, if you can sell these fools your seeds to fix your feet and housing situation go for it, one born every minute lol
I shall purchase some of your seeds to help out with the housing issues, ill get a grow report up in no time too, amber trics red streaks here we come!


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea, I got a pm about you yesterday. I was told to take the blinders off about you.
> 
> I told them if they have a problem with you, take it up with you.
> 
> You have never tried to sell me something or send me to your site.


Wow nice. Shit, people are rude. I didn't even know there _is _a site until this* thread so it's hardly being rammed down anybody's throat. I have read the book though and, of the few grow guides I've read, the others by big names in the industry, it's my favourite. That's not to say I use his more unconventional methods but the science seems to make sense to my limited understanding and I like Rm3. Surely I would have been a prime candidate, after enjoying the book as an unsuspecting noob, to have been conned by it all, if that's what was happening?

*Wrong thread, it was another thread I found out about the seed site but my point is the same


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You still don't get the part that they are cut early.
> 
> 
> Dude, most good sativa strains and mex seed take 16+ weeks of flower, some 20-24+. Not many have the patience for it.
> ...


That's because they grow at the equator where they have an insanely long growing season, pretty much never have to stop growing in mexico, they are not good for indoor grows, very hard to get to finish without TONS of light(the sun is a lot stronger at the equator so these plants love light and heat), I got 1 good plant out of a bunch of seeds when I was a novice unfortunately this was before I even knew what cloning was so that plant got smoked , had a great fruity smell, shorter stature, not the frostiest but could have been used for breeding purposes.

I grew a Moonshine Haze last year that tasted amazing (its a Neville's Haze cross [ I think that's Mexican]) it was HUGE and flowered for like 14+ weeks one pheno took 16 weeks and I cut it early and it still was fire.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I think you might have let that go too long, too much amber for me.


That bud is a completely uplifting, energetic, trippy high with zero couch lock 

Spent years tryin to teach the truth about amber trics but folks just hang on to the nonsense. pretty much if it don't make early amber it gets cut in my garden LOL

if ya got a minute, perhaps read this, the free chapter from my 2nd book,,,,

http://growhappyplants.com/look.html


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> That bud is a completely uplifting, energetic, trippy high with zero couch lock
> 
> Spent years tryin to teach the truth about amber trics but folks just hang on to the nonsense. pretty much if it don't make early amber it gets cut in my garden LOL
> 
> ...


I go to about 10-20% amber with most of my trics cloudy, more uplifting in my opinion.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

I mainly grow only uplifting buds, I am a sativa fan myself, I like the indica structures but the sativa flavor and high makes me love it every time.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I mainly grow only uplifting buds, I am a sativa fan myself, I like the indica structures but the sativa flavor and high makes me love it every time.


You're a Sativa fan that doesn't know about early translucent amber trics ? 

Hell I get em on babies, the earlier the better


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 29, 2016)

There is a good phenotype in every landrace! Back in the 70's-80's is all about who you know!
Im also going to agree with too much THC causes an unnatural shitty high that cant even make me sleep when i need to. When i have friends over that smoke my flowers, sometimes i find those bastards passed out in my living room and thats what i call "stoned". I grow to prevent my insomnia and i feel if it can't help me sleep then its useless to me.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> There is a good phenotype in every landrace! Back in the 70's-80's is all about who you know!
> Im also going to agree with too much THC causes an unnatural shitty high that cant even make me sleep when i need to. When i have friends over that smoke my flowers, sometimes i find those bastards passed out in my living room and thats what i call "stoned". I grow to prevent my insomnia and i feel if it can't help me sleep then its useless to me.


The beauty of cannabis overdose is it simply makes you sleep, when it's time for bed I simply smoke too much, take 20 to 30 minute ride and then simply pass out. Been doin it for years with the same strain every night. only takes a joint and half to be too much


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The beauty of cannabis overdose is it simply makes you sleep, when it's time for bed I simply smoke too much, take 20 to 30 minute ride and then simply pass out. Been doin it for years with the same strain every night. only takes a joint and half to be too much


Tbh a joint takes too long for me lmao, i have this trusty method of pulling a gram one time out of my bong and I'll just Immediately melt off into bed . I work 55 hours a week so i dont fuck around with sleep lmao. I prefer joints when i have time though, taste better!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> You're a Sativa fan that doesn't know about early translucent amber trics ?
> 
> Hell I get em on babies, the earlier the better


My tangie got trics in veg, they obviously are super amber by end of flower but that's because they are on the fan leaf. I read you said you use UV light, you are probably frying your trics with that, I been using UV light for a couple years, you gotta be careful with it, you will amber your plant quick with over exposure.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> That's because they grow at the equator where they have an insanely long growing season, pretty much never have to stop growing in mexico, they are not good for indoor grows, very hard to get to finish without TONS of light(the sun is a lot stronger at the equator so these plants love light and heat), I got 1 good plant out of a bunch of seeds when I was a novice unfortunately this was before I even knew what cloning was so that plant got smoked , had a great fruity smell, shorter stature, not the frostiest but could have been used for breeding purposes.
> 
> I grew a Moonshine Haze last year that tasted amazing (its a Neville's Haze cross [ I think that's Mexican]) it was HUGE and flowered for like 14+ weeks one pheno took 16 weeks and I cut it early and it still was fire.


They do good further north to. I've grown plenty of 16+ week strains here. 

If you grow them a few years in a row and breed them they will acclimate and finish a little faster.

I've seen many a 20 foot sativa growing here.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My tangie got trics in veg, they obviously are super amber by end of flower but that's because they are on the fan leaf. I read you said you use UV light, you are probably frying your trics with that, I been using UV light for a couple years, you gotta be careful with it, you will amber your plant quick with over exposure.


Fully aware of that, has nothing to do with it


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Fully aware of that, has nothing to do with it


That pic you posted looks like all the tric heads are fried  lots of degradation, guess you don't care about that? That's gonna have a lot of CBN.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> will always remind me of one of the best stories/films ever made.
> 
> View attachment 3720350


I was going to say that. 

That's the name of the town in mexico where he ended up.


----------



## Dannabis! (Jun 29, 2016)

BanginYoMama said:


> I have heard of a couple strains reaching 30% thc or slightly higher. Is this true or the growers just make it up?
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.vice.com/read/marijuanas-growers-are-upping-the-thc-ante-with-super-potent-pot-456


I will say when I was new to town I drove like an hour to pick up some Pink Lady that was rated at 30% thc. 

I've since seen some SFV Headband and Golden Goat testing at and around 30%

The Golden Goat I had was rated at 30% delta8 thc though, not delta9 thc like most strains.

I've definitely seen it. 
It's not going to be the whole crop or the whole plant,
It will be the best buds on the best plants most likely. Still strain specific.


Strangely for me, plain old Kosher kush at like 21% thc has just hte right flavor and punch, often way more high than a 'stronger' rated bud.

Terpenes are a HUGE part of the effects of weed and it's stone. They are almost more important than the thc content.


----------



## Dannabis! (Jun 29, 2016)

Chernobyl is allegedly a 30% + strain and it has only ever reached around 18% thc in tests at my grow.

I think though that it might because they are not pampering it or giving it the correct length of flowering time.

Large grows are not smart about strain specific care and are also impatient on harvest times.
I think most potent strains from dispensaries get cut tooo early to reach their potential


----------



## yesum (Jun 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It was a waste time, prompted by an article written by Ed R. a few years ago



But you do use 10,000 K bulbs in your set up as I remember. Those give off uva, might want to wear shades in the grow room. I will just turn it off when working in my tent.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

You guys chasing "30%". A given strain will test higher if cut prematurely, but won't offer as complex of a high as something that is properly grown/matured. Don't worry about the THC, there's more to it than that.

@RM3 Looking back at my posts, they might be misconstrued as attacks against you, your style, or your product. It's none of that, I was just spitting some "science". Each grow is unique. What works for you may not work for me, and vice versa. We're all "brother's in arms", doing the same, but in our own way.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> That pic you posted looks like all the tric heads are fried  lots of degradation, guess you don't care about that? That's gonna have a lot of CBN.



nah bro...

man this thread.
i could post alot here

there's so much much wrong info out there or jusr confusion 

my all time favorite bud is the mex sour. the creator of all sour strains chemdawg etc.
goes about 16 weeks. chunky spongey. smells like chemmy garlic bread with berry undertones and a sour dirty funk.. an amazing high thats euphoric trippy but still relieves anxiety due to the berry terps not cbd
ive grown some 26+weekers that will have people swearing its laced, have yiu sweating heart pounding, freaking out with auditory and closed eye hallucinations..more if you dont have a tolerance.
but i could dive into the scientific aspect here, a quality sativa has little competing cbd. some cultures use these crops actually to fast, they can have very different properties with the propyl compounds. and terp profile.

even takin 8 weeks early like i do with that 26er it gives an amazing orange hash oil thats to die for.
the compounds including terps create the color, not just degradation. ive seen pink and purple trichs as well...





ive grown alot of newer genetics. but ill always be a central/s.a lover. nothing better


im sure me and rm3 will disagree on something. just how it goes 
but a happy plant doesnt stink 

ive never ran carbon filters. or anything and im not just used to the odors. of course if its too warm or whatever i can smell them. 


anyway interesting read.
im going to bed



yall should try growing some mexi brick. of course iy can take a few batches to find something beautiful it all depends on your connect and where its originating


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> ^^^ Dat's over a year in da jars


At 60% humidity? I've had buds in mason jars for months and they always start to lose their quality at some point. Even with 62% boveda packs.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

@qwizoking 
In an effort to help "clear the air" here, maybe you can elaborate on "mj plants don't stink". Are you alleging that OG doesn't smell like lemon pledge, or that GG4 doesn't smell like chocolate/earthy/diesel/car piss, while in bloom/pre-cure? Are you suggesting that these strains do not emit any distinguishable odor even after cure? Are you saying that the plants do not innately give of a scent, unless the flowers are disturbed? No "challenge" presented, not being eristic, I'm just want to be clear on what is being stated.

Perhaps the "stink" that you're referring to differs from the "nose" that the rest of us are referencing. Maybe by "stink" you're saying that the plants don't have an "unpleasant" odor, such as the one I would associate with "stress". Not just minor stress, or positive stress, but a stressor that pushed the plant(s) beyond their threshold. That kind of stress, from my experience, yields a universal, easily distinguishable, "stink".

I think the majority of us are being "thrown" by the fact that the look, smell, flavor, potency, all tend to go "hand in hand". Keep in mind, this is relative amongst each individual strain, but the better the appearance, the stronger the nose, the better the flavor, the "stronger" the smoke (again, relative to a given strain). The same holds true in the opposite end of the spectrum.

Negative "Stress", beyond what a plant can acclimate to, leaves a bad odor. This "stink" is easily noticeable, and is the same within every strain. A plant with "stress stink", I can agree, is not a happy plant.

However, the happier my plants are, the stronger their "nose" is. I can smell a good OG in bloom, GSC, easily distinguishable from a great distance, Glue, can smell those "monkeys" all over the place, "Mystery", it's scent leaves "visions of sugar plums dancing in my head". 

One easy way to deaden the nose during bloom, under water.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> At 60% humidity? I've had buds in mason jars for months and they always start to lose their quality at some point. Even with 62% boveda packs.


Sorry, I would never use a boveda, IMO curing is an art that should be learned 

I dry and cure very differently than anything you find in forums


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> That pic you posted looks like all the tric heads are fried  lots of degradation, guess you don't care about that? That's gonna have a lot of CBN.


You couldn't be more wrong, guess there is no point in the discussion, you don't seem to want to learn ?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> smells like chemmy garlic bread with berry undertones and a sour dirty funk





qwizoking said:


> ive never ran carbon filters. or anything and im not just used to the odors. of course if its too warm or whatever i can smell them.





Odin* said:


> @qwizoking
> In an effort to help "clear the air" here, maybe you can elaborate on "mj plants don't stink". Are you alleging that OG doesn't smell like lemon pledge, or that GG4 doesn't smell like chocolate/earthy/diesel/car piss, while in bloom/pre-cure? Are you suggesting that these strains do not emit any distinguishable odor even after cure? Are you saying that the plants do not innately give of a scent, unless the flowers are disturbed? No "challenge" presented, not being eristic, I'm just want to be clear on what is being stated.
> 
> Perhaps the "stink" that you're referring to differs from the "nose" that the rest of us are referencing. Maybe by "stink" you're saying that the plants don't have an "unpleasant" odor, such as the one I would associate with "stress". Not just minor stress, or positive stress, but a stressor that pushed the plant(s) beyond their threshold. That kind of stress, from my experience, yields a universal, easily distinguishable, "stink".
> ...



maybe its cause i was never allowed to go to sleep... and im grumpy but.....

obviously i stated the plants have a smell.
but that my grow room doesnt emit an odor.
ideally all the volatile compounds remain in their waxy cell until broken up.. or as flavor when a lighter touches it


----------



## Roobarb (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Sorry, I would never use a boveda, IMO curing is an art that should be learned
> 
> I dry and cure very differently than anything you find in forums


Have you written anything on the forum about your method. I'm curious. Can you post a link?


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Have you written anything on the forum about your method. I'm curious. Can you post a link?


Nope, take enough crap as it is LOL there are pictures of the chamber I designed in my old Balls to the Wall thread and a minor discussion bout the demon buds it makes but the actual use and methods are chapters in my books


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 30, 2016)

Do you know what? And let's clarify, I'm only a beginner myself, I'm practically a newb but I'm working hard at getting good. 
My plants don't smell. And I never thought much of it because my first lot were 11 white widows that I was told were good for a stealth grow, but then the cheeses never stank the house out either,or the heisenbergs, and the batch of white widows and AC budweiser or whatever the hell it is I've got on the go now, also no smell although you could discount that as they're only just flipped to flower. 
I was thinking about what @RM3 said about barometric pressure and maybe that explains it, in my room at least, because I have no exhaust or carbon scrubber and my room isn't really sealed either. The plants smell when I'm in amongst them, when I brush against them to water or when I'm cutting clones or whatever, they definitely have an odour but the only time I've been able to smell weed when I come in through the front door was when the cheese was drying.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Do you know what? And let's clarify, I'm only a beginner myself, I'm practically a newb but I'm working hard at getting good.
> My plants don't smell. And I never thought much of it because my first lot were 11 white widows that I was told were good for a stealth grow, but then the cheeses never stank the house out either,or the heisenbergs, and the batch of white widows and AC budweiser or whatever the hell it is I've got on the go now, also no smell although you could discount that as they're only just flipped to flower.
> I was thinking about what @RM3 said about barometric pressure and maybe that explains it, in my room at least, because I have no exhaust or carbon scrubber and my room isn't really sealed either. The plants smell when I'm in amongst them, when I brush against them to water or when I'm cutting clones or whatever, they definitely have an odour but the only time I've been able to smell weed when I come in through the front door was when the cheese was drying.


Nice ! I can always smell my harvested bud while it's drying in the chamber


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

I guess @qwizoking and @RM3 don't know what THC degradation is, when your plant is over ripe the THC degrades into CBN, which is less strong than THC.
*CBN* (Cannabinol)

Quick Summary of CBN


CBN is also psychoactive, though much less so than THC


The presence of CBN with THC may reduce the feelings of anxiety that some people feel with high levels of THC


CBN contributes to more of a body "couchlock" effect


CBN promotes uninterrupted sleep


Too much CBN can make people feel groggy or sleepy
How to get high levels of CBN in your buds:


Wait longer to harvest for higher levels of CBN


In fact, CBN levels in buds are influenced almost completely by the maturity of buds at harvest


For highest CBN levels, harvest when trichomes have started turning amber/yellow
Maybe you guys should learn a thing or two about when to pull your plant at peak ripeness instead of trying to act like you know everything about growing.



Highest level of THC is when many/most of the trichomes have turned milky white / cloudy (when viewed under a magnifier). Trichomes that are milky have the highest levels of THC are "ready to harvest" and contribute to more euphoric and psychoactive effects. At this point 50-70% of the pistils have darkened.
The most "couchlock" or sedating effect happens towards the end of the pot harvest window, when the trichomes have become a darker color (usually amber/gold). The amber/yellow trichomes contribute to a 'body high' because some of the THC has converted into less psychoactive CBN, which has calming and anti-anxiety effects. With some strains, the trichomes will even turn red or purple! I like to harvest around when 20% have turned amber. At this point 70-90% of the pistils have darkened. Harvesting later will increase the sedating effects, but may also start reducing the psychoactive effects.
The pic you posted is like 80% amber, aka THC degraded into CBN.


And if your plants don't have any smell you are running weak genetics.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I guess @qwizoking and @RM3 don't know what THC degradation is, when your plant is over ripe the THC degrades into CBN, which is less strong than THC.
> *CBN* (Cannabinol)
> 
> Quick Summary of CBN
> ...


You very obviously did not go read my free chapter I linked, if you had you would see the actual scientific study on CBN and how it takes a year to just get a small % in bad storage conditions. 

You are simply parroting the same forum nonsense as most every one else and you could not be more wrong 

How bout you drop by sometime and have a taste of that bud


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> You very obviously did not go read my free chapter I linked, if you had you would see the actual scientific study on CBN and how it takes a year to just get a small % in bad storage conditions.
> 
> You are simply parroting the same forum nonsense as most every one else and you could not be more wrong
> 
> How bout you drop by sometime and have a taste of that bud


Sorry I didn't read any of the garbage you spew, I don't have any faith in someone that says their weed doesn't smell when growing, then tells other people to pour boiling water on their roots and uses T5's to grow with, you are a joke. If I want to smoke schwag I'd let you know.


----------



## DtsHs (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I guess @qwizoking and @RM3 don't know what THC degradation is, when your plant is over ripe the THC degrades into CBN, which is less strong than THC.
> *CBN* (Cannabinol)
> 
> Quick Summary of CBN
> ...


So the only amber is cbn? I guess it just seems possible to me that there could be other Cannabinoids are amber in color.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry I didn't read any of the garbage you spew, I don't have any faith in someone that says their weed doesn't smell when growing, then tells other people to pour boiling water on their roots and uses T5's to grow with, you are a joke. If I want to smoke schwag I'd let you know.


Well here is the study, I didn't write it, perhaps others will find it interesting as well

http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/bulletin_1997-01-01_1_page008.html

Your closed mind = your loss, are you one of those folks that thinks the earth is only 6000 years old ???


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> How bout you drop by sometime and have a taste of that bud


There ya go @Yodaweed . Stop by and sample his bud. Proofs in the pudding.

Wish I lived closer to ya RM. I'd definitely take you up on that!


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

DtsHs said:


> So the only amber is cbn? I guess it just seems possible to me that there could be other Cannabinoids are amber in color.


No, he is clueless in fact the actual study that was done that led to whole amber thing never used the word amber, it used the word brown,,,,,,

b. Effect of gland age on cannabinoid content 
We also examined cannabinoid content of stalked gland by age to measure the major cannabinoid components in both a fiber and drug strain (Table 2). Glands, viewed under a microscope, can be classified according to their secretory phases from the color of their contents. *Glands most active in secretion (mature) are translucent in appearance, aged glands are yellow in appearance and senescent glands are brown in color.* Mature glands possessed the highest content of their major cannabinoid in both the fiber and drug strains. Senescent glands possessed low levels of cannabinoids. The concentration of some components, as CBD in the drug strains, may be so low that is was not detectable in our analysis; similarly, for THC and CBN in the fiber strain. It is unknown where the cannabinoids go during the aging process, but we suggest that it is possible they volatilize into the atmosphere along with the terpenes in glands, as noted later in this report. Nevertheless, this phenomenon of altered content in glands during aging is one that should be studied to gain a more complete understanding of the secretory process of cannabinoids in the cell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

DtsHs said:


> So the only amber is cbn? I guess it just seems possible to me that there could be other Cannabinoids are amber in color.


Amber means the THC that was in the tric heads have degraded somewhat into CBN, there are still other cannabinoids present.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Amber means the THC that was in the tric heads have degraded somewhat into CBN, there are still other cannabinoids present.


No it doesn't LMAO and I just posted the science to back that up


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> No, he is clueless in fact the actual study that was done that led to whole amber thing never used the word amber, it used the word brown,,,,,,
> 
> b. Effect of gland age on cannabinoid content
> We also examined cannabinoid content of stalked gland by age to measure the major cannabinoid components in both a fiber and drug strain (Table 2). Glands, viewed under a microscope, can be classified according to their secretory phases from the color of their contents. *Glands most active in secretion (mature) are translucent in appearance*, aged glands are yellow in appearance and senescent glands are brown in color. *Mature glands possessed the highest content of their major cannabinoid in both the fiber and drug strains*. Senescent glands possessed low levels of cannabinoids. The concentration of some components, as CBD in the drug strains, may be so low that is was not detectable in our analysis; similarly, for THC and CBN in the fiber strain. It is unknown where the cannabinoids go during the aging process, but we suggest that it is possible they volatilize into the atmosphere along with the terpenes in glands, as noted later in this report. Nevertheless, this phenomenon of altered content in glands during aging is one that should be studied to gain a more complete understanding of the secretory process of cannabinoids in the cell.


You must have reading comprehension problems that says mature glands are translucent and mature glands possessed the highest content of their major cannabinoid. You own article says it I highlighted it for you, you are harvesting "aged" glands.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You must have reading comprehension problems that says mature glands are translucent and mature glands possessed the highest content of their major cannabinoid. You own article says it I highlighted it for you, you are harvesting "aged" glands.


seems your definition of translucent is different from mine


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> seems your definition of translucent is different from mine


Yeah my definition of translucent is the actual real definition

trans·lu·cent
[transˈlo͞osnt, tranzˈlo͞osnt]
*ADJECTIVE*

(of a substance) allowing light, but not detailed images, to pass through; semitransparent:
"fry until the onions become translucent"
Aka you can still see through it, not amber you cannot see through it, clear and cloudy are translucent, amber is not.
According to your article amber is not translucent, it is "aged" and what you posted is "aged" aka Degraded THC ->CBN


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah my definition of translucent is the actual real definition
> 
> trans·lu·cent
> [transˈlo͞osnt, tranzˈlo͞osnt]
> ...


I beg to differ, clic to zoom the pic
.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 30, 2016)

@Yodaweed please stop giving us your second hand info on how to grow... 
your info/tips on OMRI and organics was TERRIBLE....
then you say stuff like,


Yodaweed said:


> I smoke so much I feel like I am immune to weed.


well if you know how to grow fire, you wouldnt have that problem... 
ill say it again,, still havent seen any fire pics from you... since you know it all...


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 30, 2016)

very interesting read RM3. thanks for posting.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I beg to differ, clic to zoom the pic
> .
> View attachment 3720969


Ok well I was just going by the article *YOU* posted, according to that article cloudy/clear are the most potent, than amber, than brownish.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> very interesting read RM3. thanks for posting.


which one? if the study, my free chapter brings it all together 

http://growhappyplants.com/look.html


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok well I was just going by the article *YOU* posted, according to that article cloudy/clear are the most potent, than amber, than brownish.


perhaps you should try to read my free chapter it has a lot of quotes and science though , stuff I didn't write but that all agrees with me


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

This is what I am smoking right now. Veganic White Fire OG.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This is what I am smoking right now. Veganic White Fire OG.


Veganic ? 

they look like nice buds


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> which one? if the study, my free chapter brings it all together
> 
> http://growhappyplants.com/look.html


well both now....let me get to reading....ty


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Veganic ?
> 
> they look like nice buds


Yeah organic but with no animal by-products so vegan friendly. Mainly using soy bean meal and kelp meal with some other goodies like SST's and malted barley good fresh leaf compost and earth worm casting from my bin. Very white ash, very strong flavors very medical I made everything by hand no premixed anything , soil was hand made from single ingredients and fluffed by hand wish I had a soil fluffer.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah organic but with no animal by-products so vegan friendly. Mainly using soy bean meal and kelp meal with some other goodies like SST's and malted barley good frest leaf compost. Very white ash, very strong flavors very medical I made everything by hand no premixed anything , soil was hand made from single ingredients and fluffed by hand wish I had a soil fluffer.


Interesting, can't say I ever smoked a Vegan Bud


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Interesting, can't say I ever smoked a Vegan Bud


Yeah I hadn't until like 2 years ago at the cannabis cup these ppl that placed like 3rd let me smoke some of their veganic and it changed my mind about how to grow, I used to use hydroponics and bottled nutes then I started growing organic and finally mastered that then I wanted to learn veganic so last year I started learning veganic organic growing and it turned it great so I am continuing to learn about it, mainly the bacteria in your soil is feeding your plant and you feed them and only sometimes give the plant a little bit of food , mainly feed the soil I think its also called probiotic farming and definitely is a method of no-till.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> then I started growing organic and finally mastered that


im dying laughing on the ground.... 
just a couple months ago you posted some yellow ass flowering plants... that doesnt look mastered to me...
i feel bad, for anybody that took this guys advise...


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 30, 2016)

Look up Kyle kushmans veganics. He put the hype out here in the la area


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah organic but with no animal by-products so vegan friendly. Mainly using soy bean meal and kelp meal with some other goodies like SST's and malted barley good fresh leaf compost and earth worm casting from my bin. Very white ash, very strong flavors very medical I made everything by hand no premixed anything , soil was hand made from single ingredients and fluffed by hand wish I had a soil fluffer.


Isn't worm poop an animal bi-product?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Isn't worm poop an animal bi-product?


I don't think so but I was kinda iffy about that one, I think the world is kinda made up of worm poop so i'd say it's borderline, are insects animals I am iffy about that as well I kinda only use it to make my mix and for a tea or two during early flower to refresh microbes maybe 1 more mid flower. My worms are vegans they only eat green stuff like recycled ganja leafs and food scraps maybe a lil newspaper/cardboard.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

What's wrong with t5?
  
I use 10,000k along with pure par and pure UV bulbs with uva and uvb.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't think so but I was kinda iffy about that one, I think the world is kinda made up of worm poop so i'd say it's borderline, are insects animals I am iffy about that as well I kinda only use it to make my mix and for a tea or two during early flower to refresh microbes maybe 1 more mid flower. My worms are vegans they only eat green stuff like recycled ganja leafs and food scraps maybe a lil newspaper/cardboard.


Yes, an insect is an animal. But is a worm an insect, that's what's got me?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't think so but I was kinda iffy about that one, I think the world is kinda made up of worm poop so i'd say it's borderline, are insects animals I am iffy about that as well I kinda only use it to make my mix and for a tea or two during early flower to refresh microbes maybe 1 more mid flower.


Well yeah, insects are animals, and worm poop is a bi-product. This was debated in Matt Rise's veganics thread.

It's a noble undertaking to try and grow that way, but there are too many benefits from stuff like oyster shell flour and crab shell meal for me to omit those from my soil. I like the concept, but I found it kinda limits what you can use.

Shit, I use Pro-tekt too for silica so technically speaking I'm not even growing organically. I don't get too caught up in all of it though. I use what I feel produces the best bud, whether it be veganic, organic, or synthetic. I'm not a religious person.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well yeah, insects are animals, and worm poop is a bi-product. This was debated in Matt Rise's veganics thread.
> 
> It's a noble undertaking to try and grow that way, but there are too many benefits from stuff like oyster shell flour and crab shell meal for me to omit those from my soil. I like the concept, but I found it kinda limits what you can use.
> 
> Shit, I use Pro-tekt too for silica so technically speaking I'm not even growing organically. I don't get too caught up in all of it though. I use what I feel produces the best bud, whether it be veganic, organic, or synthetic. I'm not a religious person.


I don't use that bottled stuff but I do see the benefits of oyster shell and crab meal/crustacean meal there are better sources for silica than those bottles especially if you recycle your soil.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's wrong with t5?
> View attachment 3721003 View attachment 3721008
> I use 10,000k along with pure par and pure UV bulbs with uva and uvb.


T5 = most inefficient growing light source available, it will grow buds but you gonna use a lot more watts to grow the same buds someone can grow more of for less with HID or LEDs or the sun.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> T5 = most inefficient growing light source available, it will grow buds but you gonna use a lot more watts to grow the same buds someone can grow more of for less with HID or LEDs or the sun.


proof


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> T5 = most inefficient growing light source available, it will grow buds but you gonna use a lot more watts to grow the same buds someone can grow more of for less with HID or LEDs or the sun.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2016)

@Yodaweed 



lol



if you dont know what your talking about, why speak on a subject


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

Just look at par charts of t5's then compare them to LEDs or HID lights why do I got to do all the work you should know from experience that CFL/T5 are mainly for veg or cloning because of lack of intensity.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah I hadn't until like 2 years ago at the cannabis cup these ppl that placed like 3rd let me smoke some of their veganic and it changed my mind about how to grow, I used to use hydroponics and bottled nutes then I started growing organic and finally mastered that then I wanted to learn veganic so last year I started learning veganic organic growing and it turned it great so I am continuing to learn about it, mainly the bacteria in your soil is feeding your plant and you feed them and only sometimes give the plant a little bit of food , mainly feed the soil I think its also called probiotic farming and definitely is a method of no-till.


veganic is just stupid.
i'm sorry.
bacteria, fungal life, microbial life, worms, etc, etc.
it's ALLLLLL predicated on animals and their byproducts.
You said you made the soil and leaf compost, didja SEE any bugs in it?
call it what you want but it's like that hippie "vegan" chick wearing leather shoes and having a leather purse washing down her mocha chai with whole milk.
anyways.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 30, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> veganic is just stupid.
> i'm sorry.
> bacteria, fungal life, microbial life, worms, etc, etc.
> it's ALLLLLL predicated on animals and their byproducts.
> ...


im an organic farmer and yes i did see bugs in it, still do every time i lift up the mulch i see tons of worms, i see millions of tiny little shredders running around going about their business. why do you ask? whats your point?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 30, 2016)

2easy said:


> im an organic farmer and yes i did see bugs in it, still do every time i lift up the mulch i see tons of worms, i see millions of tiny little shredders running around going about their business. why do you ask? whats your point?


His point is, you cannot avoid using animal bi products if you grow organically. You rely on nematodes, bacteria, fungie, etc. when they process the amendments in your soil they either shit it out, or get killed, which releases the nutrient value of your inputs. Not to mention worm shit. 

If you want to get technical, there is no way to grow "veganically" when growing organically.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

No


Yodaweed said:


> T5 = most inefficient growing light source available, it will grow buds but you gonna use a lot more watts to grow the same buds someone can grow more of for less with HID or LEDs or the sun.


No sir. That is old info. Years ago that was true. Now t5 is closer to hid in efficiency.

Also it comes down to spectrum. You blast your plant all you want with a more efficient light but is its not using all of it then which one is better.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> His point is, you cannot avoid using animal bi products if you grow organically. You rely on nematodes, bacteria, fungie, etc. when they process the amendments in your soil they either shit it out, or get killed, which releases the nutrient value of your inputs. Not to mention worm shit.
> 
> If you want to get technical, there is no way to grow "veganically" when growing organically.


Oh i see well carry on then hahahh


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Just look at par charts of t5's then compare them to LEDs or HID lights why do I got to do all the work you should know from experience that CFL/T5 are mainly for veg or cloning because of lack of intensity.


This is a pretty good chart.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

What's happening here? Too much negativity.


whitebb2727 said:


> No
> 
> No sir. That is old info. Years ago that was true. Now t5 is closer to hid in efficiency.
> 
> Also it comes down to spectrum. You blast your plant all you want with a more efficient light but is its not using all of it then which one is better.



Yup, T5's offer a broader spectrum that is more in line with the plants requirements. That being said, you can't even compare the growth rates of T5 veg vs 400w veg. A 400w Lumatek+Ushio will double the growth of T5 veg in a 4 week period. Trying to compare the outcome of T5 vs 1,000w digi's in bloom dies not end well for the T5.

Maybe we think we know the plants optimal spectrum, but aren't seeing the whole picture.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> veganic is just stupid.
> i'm sorry.
> bacteria, fungal life, microbial life, worms, etc, etc.
> it's ALLLLLL predicated on animals and their byproducts.
> ...


Well I stay away from using manure and using animal bi-products like bone meal and blood meal and definitely don't use anything synthetic like "pro-tekt synthetic silica" so if it's not completely vegan that's fine but it's very high quality and that's what I was after. And to these guys using T5's go buy a 1kw DE HPS light or some COBs and do a side by side , you will be surprised how much more you can get with a lot less watts and how much bigger and denser your buds will be I have two T5's they are mainly used for cloning and veg/revegging.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> but it's very high quality


Could you define what this means to you ? please?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Could you define what this means to you ? please?


More trolling? I don't got time for this troll welcome to my ignore list. Go boil your roots under your tanning bed lights.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> More trolling? I don't got time for this troll welcome to my ignore list.


I was honestly curious, don't see how it was trolling ? You said you grow this vegan weed, others kinda argued with ya about it. I would think it is perhaps different so I was curious as to what you meant by high quality. To me it means One hit done that last for several hours and scares the bejesus outta regular smokers


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> His point is, you cannot avoid using animal bi products if you grow organically. You rely on nematodes, bacteria, fungie, etc. when they process the amendments in your soil they either shit it out, or get killed, which releases the nutrient value of your inputs. Not to mention worm shit.
> 
> If you want to get technical, there is no way to grow "veganically" when growing organically.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 30, 2016)

with the whole vegan thing - couldn't you use pro mix (or coco) with synthetics and be vegan since you don't use any animal by-products that way?


----------



## Beemo (Jun 30, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> with the whole vegan thing - couldn't you use pro mix (or coco) with synthetics and be vegan since you don't use any animal by-products that way?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What's happening here? Too much negativity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt. Hid will give you bigger plants. There is a reason that double ended hid is the industry standard for horticulture. 

My concern is quality. I use 432 watt t5 and that cola in that pic was over 18 inches and rock hard. 

I would be willing to put my bud up against any hid grown. 

I would also wager that with 1000 watts of t5 running a bunch of single cola clones I could give hid a run for its money.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Matter of fact I'm fixing to do a 864 watt t5 vertical grow.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Matter of fact I'm fixing to do a 864 watt t5 vertical grow.


The advantage to growing vertical is omnidirectional lights(aka bare bulb HID lights with no reflector so you can grow in a circle around them), are your t5's omnidirectional?


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

@whitebb2727 I don't doubt T5's ability to produce flowers, but I went to hell n' back experimenting with various set ups and nothing produces the quality that HID does. Duel ended is another story though, I think that is a step too far and haven't seen it produce the level of quality that a single ended 1kW digi. Those DE's will eek out the last bit of weight to be found in the plant, but for that, I believe quality suffers a bit. That, or it could be the paclo that everyone is using f'ing the buds up just that much more due to the extra light/heat. Not too excited about DE and don't want to change my entire set up for what "might" be better light for the plant. I'm sure that more efficient, higher quality, lights are in development as we speak.

Different strokes for different folks. You enjoy growing your plants, you enjoy smoking your own product, that's all that really matters.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @whitebb2727 I don't doubt T5's ability to produce flowers, but I went to hell n' back experimenting with various set ups and nothing produces the quality that HID does. Duel ended is another story though, I think that is a step too far and haven't seen it produce the level of quality that a single ended 1kW digi. Those DE's will eek out the last bit of weight to be found in the plant, but for that, I believe quality suffers a bit. That, or it could be the paclo that everyone is using f'ing the buds up just that much more due to the extra light/heat. Not to excited about DE and don't want to change my entire set up for what "might" be better light for the plant. I'm sure that more efficient, higher quality, lights are in development as we speak.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. You enjoy growing your plants, you enjoy smoking your own product, that's all that really matters.


COB lights seem to be coming along nicely , couple more generations and they should be the best on the market in my opinion, right now a good DE or quality HPS gets my nod. Check these COB's out they pretty nice they are made by a forum member.

http://www.pacificlightconcepts.com/product/cx300/
http://www.tastyled.com/default.asp


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @whitebb2727 I don't doubt T5's ability to produce flowers, but I went to hell n' back experimenting with various set ups and nothing produces the quality that HID does. Duel ended is another story though, I think that is a step too far and haven't seen it produce the level of quality that a single ended 1kW digi. Those DE's will eek out the last bit of weight to be found in the plant, but for that, I believe quality suffers a bit. That, or it could be the paclo that everyone is using f'ing the buds up just that much more due to the extra light/heat. Not too excited about DE and don't want to change my entire set up for what "might" be better light for the plant. I'm sure that more efficient, higher quality, lights are in development as we speak.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. You enjoy growing your plants, you enjoy smoking your own product, that's all that really matters.


There is no way hid is the same quality as what t5 can produce.

If I were to go hid I would still be running certain t5 bulbs with it.

Yea you get bigger yields but no way is the quality better. 

The ideal setup would be hps/mh or hps/cmh with UV t5 tubes.

Mixed spectrum produces better flowers hands down.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> COB lights seem to be coming along nicely , couple more generations and they should be the best on the market in my opinion, right now a good DE or quality HPS gets my nod. Check these COB's out they pretty nice they are made by a forum member.
> 
> http://www.pacificlightconcepts.com/product/cx300/
> http://www.tastyled.com/default.asp


I agree that cob is the future.

More and more competitors are coming on the market and driving the price down. The tec is getting better.

When the time comes I can get affordable mixed spectrum with UV out of cobs I will switch.

I've considered going cob with UV t5.

As far as vert. Yes, one advantage is omnidirectional growing.

You are missing the other advantages. Let's take my cab. My current setup has me using one light pointing down on a 2x4 area. Plus when the plant gets three foot tall you lose some penetration.

I flip the light vertical and add a second one I am now lighting a 4x6 area. On top of which I can keep the lights closer. 


I'll document it and post the final weight.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

@ttystikk care to weigh in on this conversation?


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> There is no way hid is the same quality as what t5 can produce.


Pics to prove it? Another thing, T5's won't develope the terpenes on the level that HID will. The complexity of the nose, flavors, and high are greater with HID, not to mention the bud structure and trichome development. 

I'm not knocking T5's by any means, but they just can't produce buds on the same level as HID.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> The advantage to growing vertical is omnidirectional lights(aka bare bulb HID lights with no reflector so you can grow in a circle around them), are your t5's omnidirectional?


This assumption is incorrect.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Pics to prove it? Another thing, T5's won't develope the terpenes on the level that HID will. The complexity of the nose, flavors, and high are greater with HID, not to mention the bud structure and trichome development.
> 
> I'm not knocking T5's by any means, but they just can't produce buds on the same level as HID.


Sorry, I beg to differ a tad T5's do a very good job


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

T5 buds 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Pics to prove it? Another thing, T5's won't develope the terpenes on the level that HID will. The complexity of the nose, flavors, and high are greater with HID, not to mention the bud structure and trichome development.
> 
> I'm not knocking T5's by any means, but they just can't produce buds on the same level as HID.


I split the difference between HPS and COB LED by going with 860W CDM lamps. Spectrum and quality got better, yield did not.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2016)

i run hps start to finish..

but thats not because it gives me the best bud..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Pics to prove it? Another thing, T5's won't develope the terpenes on the level that HID will. The complexity of the nose, flavors, and high are greater with HID, not to mention the bud structure and trichome development.
> 
> I'm not knocking T5's by any means, but they just can't produce buds on the same level as HID.


My pics are all over the place. I am in a place where I'm not getting full signal on my phone.

I posted a pic in this thread. The last few pages of the link in my signature 

The pic I posted a page or two back was even an auto flower. It was frosty.

You want frost? You need blue during flower to get it. Genetics help but amendments and lighting can push them to the limit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i run hps start to finish..
> 
> but thats not because it gives me the best bud..


Exactly. 

And why do you run it like that?


Production.


----------



## Chillin chillin (Jun 30, 2016)

I use gavida pro lights, my stuff sits on top shelves on many dispensaries your be surprised how much uv is coming from those bulbs


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Pics to prove it? Another thing, T5's won't develope the terpenes on the level that HID will. The complexity of the nose, flavors, and high are greater with HID, not to mention the bud structure and trichome development.
> 
> I'm not knocking T5's by any means, but they just can't produce buds on the same level as HID.


What?

Light doesn't make terpenes. Light evaporates terpenes. Want more terpenes? That's in brix levels. 

Add some sulfur and try it out.


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

@RM3 Not dissing your plants, but each of those pics is full of leaves and hair. They're lacking full, bulbous, calyxes. As I stated above, bud structure suffers under the T5. Those plants look like they have potential. Which strains of yours are those, I was considering picking up some beans from you as you seem to have your hands on some interesting gear. That is, if I haven't offended you (which I have no intention of doing, or did not do intentionally if I already have).


Have you ever experimented with HID vs T5 in the same run, within the same room, to see first hand which yields the best buds? I have. HID won. On top of overall quality, that quality was more consistent, top to bottom, on 4'-6' plants. 

I retired the T5's from veg also. Plants veg'd under T5's are slower to flower and do not grow as vigorously, and do not produce the quality of flower as those veg'd under 400w-600w MH. This was tested over numerous runs with various strains. Each run included same strain plants veg'd under either 400w/600w. I still have some T5's hanging, but up near the ceiling, with hoods below them (housing Sunmaster 400 and Ushio 400) in a veg room. Those T5's haven't been used in years.


----------



## SoOLED (Jun 30, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sure some have actually tested around there but I have a feeling there's a ceiling and it's being reached. THC % varies among certain spots on a SINGLE plant let alone a certain variety of them.
> 
> I don't put much stock into %'s. It's good or it's not. Type of high matters too - I'll take a trippier 15% Sativa over a 30% indica any day. No ones more passionate about MJ than me don't get me wrong but I think some people look too hard into the numbers..



but, concentrates market is breeding, strains just for that. not for fine flower experience.

we were just talking about this on another thread: strains like GSC and sour D have strong cannabinoid profile, not just in the THC's

I'm like a bitter old man yelling at kids to get off my lawn, when these dabber kids are around. I understand the wax market, but even if I never smoke anything Ill always love loud flower in my pocket.


..and I know an old man with an iron maiden denim jacket, been growing with T5's for decades, sells out every time at the SD canna market every time. just last week he sold out before 2pm.

hes like the beef jerky guy at your swap meet, you go knowing you will buy some.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

An article on terpenes for the ones that need to brush up on it.

https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/terpenes-the-flavors-of-cannabis-aromatherapy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @RM3 Not dissing your plants, but each of those pics is full of leaves and hair. They're lacking full, bulbous, calyxes. As I stated above, bud structure suffers under the T5. Those plants look like they have potential. Which strains of yours are those, I was considering picking up some beans from you as you seem to have your hands on some interesting gear. That is, if I haven't offended you (which I have no intention of doing, or did not do intentionally if I already have).
> 
> 
> Have you ever experimented with HID vs T5 in the same run, within the same room, to see first hand which yields the best buds? I have. HID won. On top of overall quality, that quality was more consistent, top to bottom, on 4'-6' plants.
> ...


Can we see pics then?


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @RM3 Not dissing your plants, but each of those pics is full of leaves and hair. They're lacking full, bulbous, calyxes. As I stated above, bud structure suffers under the T5. Those plants look like they have potential. Which strains of yours are those, I was considering picking up some beans from you as you seem to have your hands on some interesting gear. That is, if I haven't offended you (which I have no intention of doing, or did not do intentionally if I already have).
> 
> 
> Have you ever experimented with HID vs T5 in the same run, within the same room, to see first hand which yields the best buds? I have. HID won. On top of overall quality, that quality was more consistent, top to bottom, on 4'-6' plants.
> ...


I breed so my buds are seeded, prolly why they don't look all that to you and no you did not upset me, I don't judge by bag appeal, I judge by the high and T5 wins hands down every time where the high is concerned. Never owned an HPS light but have a friend that did a side by side with clones under an HPS, a CMH and T5's the T5 bud were the best smoke, best high and he's a member here @DCobeen so you could ask him  

My seeds sales are on hold at the moment 

most of those pics are a Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 30, 2016)

my mex sour will have you sniffling and eyes watering during trim guaranteed .. neighbors thinking your baking garlic bread

my ex wife actually came home one day, what are you cooking? i could smell it from the car 

lol..
anyway.



i have done lots of tests with my plants btw. mh hps cfl and t5

cfl and t5 produced far better bud. 

but imo environment, nutes the cure is more what you should.focus on.. hps just isnt as frosty but its still dank and i can pump out product with less leaf to trim, longer bulb life etc
i makes more money

just my little imo


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 30, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> with the whole vegan thing - couldn't you use pro mix (or coco) with synthetics and be vegan since you don't use any animal by-products that way?


wouldn't be organic at all, but it's be as "veganic" as normal "veganics"are.
hmmm I wonder if anyone has ever tried to make their own nutrient lineup on that whole fad??
well i'll be damned.. I am SO surprised that there is?
wow, someone trying to make money off stoners...
what a concept...
I mean I don't know HOW roses, vegetables, orchids, fruit or any of that was EVER grown for centuries, without a seven-bottle-lineup and a fuckin bottle of "flush"


----------



## Beemo (Jun 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> More trolling? I don't got time for this troll welcome to my ignore list. Go boil your roots under your tanning bed lights.





RM3 said:


> T5 buds
> .
> View attachment 3721299 View attachment 3721300 View attachment 3721301 View attachment 3721302 View attachment 3721303 View attachment 3721304


those plants under the tanning bed lights, is better than anything i've EVER seen from tha master @Yodaweed 
i bet ill get me high too, instead of being immune to it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> but, concentrates market is breeding, strains just for that. not for fine flower experience.
> 
> we were just talking about this on another thread: strains like GSC and sour D have strong cannabinoid profile, not just in the THC's
> 
> ...


I dig stories like these. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wouldn't be organic at all, but it's be as "veganic" as normal "veganics"are.
> hmmm I wonder if anyone has ever tried to make their own nutrient lineup on that whole fad??
> well i'll be damned.. I am SO surprised that there is?
> wow, someone trying to make money off stoners...
> ...


Right?! FFS, they're plants, not Boulder residents!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> those plants under the tanning bed lights, is better than anything i've EVER seen from tha master @Yodaweed
> i bet ill get me high too, instead of being immune to it.


Oh shit, you don't even know! @RM3 makes a fuckin hobby out of getting me so blazed I'm passed out n drooling on his couch, lol

And I'm not exactly noob status in the tolerance department, either. Fuck! Lol

Good times!


----------



## Odin* (Jun 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What?
> 
> Light doesn't make terpenes. Light evaporates terpenes.


Light also degrades THC, but the plant isn't making THC without light. Brix levels, light dependent also.



whitebb2727 said:


> An article on terpenes for the ones that need to brush up on it.
> 
> https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/terpenes-the-flavors-of-cannabis-aromatherapy



I appreciate your attempt at being a "Smart Alec", even your "proof link" mentions "day" (light) as a determining factor in terpene development. Who gets "grow know" from fucking Leafly?! 


"What?" (Back at ya). 



Now that we've both been "turds" (I'm really tired/drained, and in a poop mood right now), let's have a bowl and reflect on some cool shit. 

Hope we're cool man, no hate over on this side.


----------



## vostok (Jun 30, 2016)

_Who gets "grow know" from fucking Leafly_?! ....lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Light also degrades THC, but the plant isn't making THC without light. Brix levels, light dependent also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use leafly. It was the first one I clicked. 

Light does make a plant grow but evaporates terpenes. They smell more at lights off. Its the reason to chop right before lights on. I wouldn't go over bore like some but sometimes will extend the dark period some right before I chop. I don't claim it to make them swell more or anything like that, just more terpenes.

Also the starches are in the root zone and allows for a better cure.


We are good. No harm, no foul. Just a friendly debate.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's wrong with t5?
> View attachment 3721003 View attachment 3721008
> I use 10,000k along with pure par and pure UV bulbs with uva and uvb.


What schedule do you have your pure uv bulbs on?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> What schedule do you have your pure uv bulbs on?


The same as the other bulbs. You have to start your seeds under it to rum it all the time.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The same as the other bulbs. You have to start your seeds under it to rum it all the time.


must have it fairly far away from the canopy, cause it burnt the shit outta a few of mine


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 8, 2016)

I feel the levels of each cannabinoid are all questionable. Because it is percent of the piece tested. Like a concentrate form would be way highier. Just the plant lower. But I'm being Mr. Obvious.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 8, 2016)

I've grown with fluorescents, different types (CFLs, 250w CFLs 2700K & 6500K, PL-L, T5, PL-L+LED), the plants are always really frosty under them, but everything was a lot better and frostier under 315w CDMs and even 400w Retro Whites. The buds are always kind of fluffy looking under fluorescent, never had a rock solid bud under them.

Now I use LEDs (monos) in my micro projects and 315w CDMs in my main tent. And don't get me wrong, I don't really like the mono LEDs, but I just can't be bothered to figure out the whole DIY COB thing right now. Monos are okay alongside other lights. Here's a couple of plants under an 80w Hans panel and a 315w CDM, it was my first run with that setup and due to different things I had to delay flowering and ended up with long ass plants, always learning.

[edit] and I don't really know what I posted all this for. Friday High.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't use leafly. It was the first one I clicked.
> 
> Light does make a plant grow but evaporates terpenes. They smell more at lights off. Its the reason to chop right before lights on. I wouldn't go over bore like some but sometimes will extend the dark period some right before I chop. I don't claim it to make them swell more or anything like that, just more terpenes.
> 
> ...


You must not have the pure uv bulbs then. What you say, is impossible to do, without killing them.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The same as the other bulbs. You have to start your seeds under it to rum it all the time.


i heard rum


----------



## Odin* (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a Blu Bonic Mom and Male I keep around.I pollinate the keeper strains with Him.I get low 30's on percentage from Her also.So many strains though.I have some other awesome crosses that I'm supposed to be testing, I seriously need minions.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> You must not have the pure uv bulbs then. What you say, is impossible to do, without killing them.


Pure UV bulb provides less UV than the sun. Why doesn't the sun kill them? 

I provided pics to prove what I said.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> must have it fairly far away from the canopy, cause it burnt the shit outta a few of mine


It will burn them. They have to be started under them. If not its like moving them from indoors to the sun.



PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> You must not have the pure uv bulbs then. What you say, is impossible to do, without killing them.


Have you tried it? If not then shut up because you have no idea.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2016)

uv is not good for the eyes or skin. the main reason why i stay away.
i like to hangout and chat with my ladies... 

from hortilux t5uv

For Plant Growth Only
Product contains mercury. Please dispose of properly in accordance with local disposal laws.
Product emits UVA and UVB rays. Avoid prolonged exposure to skin and eyes.
Lamp may shatter and cause injury if broken
ANSI RG-2: CAUTION: Product emits UVA and UVB rays. Possible skin or eye irritation can result from exposures exceeding 30 minutes when working less than 8 inches from the lamp. Use appropriate skin and eye protection.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It will burn them. They have to be started under them. If not its like moving them from indoors to the sun.
> 
> 
> Have you tried it? If not then shut up because you have no idea.


Show us a picture of your pure uv bulbs brother. If you put a seedling under those bulbs they will fry. I have the bulbs, do you lol? And yes, I do have the pure UV bulbs. That's why I know you are a liar. #LIAR


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Pure UV bulb provides less UV than the sun. Why doesn't the sun kill them?
> 
> I provided pics to prove what I said.


LIAR! The pure uv bulbs pull 1400 microwatts per cm^2 of uvb. The sun only 40 microwatts per cm^2 of uvb. You do not have the pure uv bulbs. Maybe you should shut your mouth? This is for uvb.

Look how much the uvb meter reads. And you put these on your seedlings for 16 plus hours? Sure buddy.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Pure UV bulb provides less UV than the sun. Why doesn't the sun kill them?
> 
> *I provided pics to prove what I said*.


 Where are you pictures? What do you think you are going to prove with said pictures? I think Agromax would like to hear from you. Since, you have defied what even the maker of these bulbs recommend. LOL. Got to love RIU and the clowns that dwell here.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> LIAR! The pure uv bulbs pull 1400 microwatts per cm^2 of uvb. The sun only 40 microwatts per cm^2 of uvb. You do not have the pure uv bulbs. Maybe you should shut your mouth? This is for uvb.
> 
> Look how much uvb the meter reads. And you put these on your seedlings for 16 plus hours? Sure buddy.


I don't watch stupid YouTube buds for my info. For your info the bulb produces 440 at one foot, 170 at 2 foot, 95 at 3 ft.

Depending on where you ate at the sun can produce up to 400 microwatts per sq cm. 

Now how is it that when I start my seedlings with the light at 3ft and 95 microwatts it would burn them? I lower them over time as they get bigger.

No bs or you tube. Here is the info straight from agromax that makes the bulb.
  
I have went as far as posting pics with members name on a piece of paper just to prove a point.

My lights are on and I'm not going to go turn them off and take a bulb out. 

Now call me a liar if you want but I have a thread with over 20 pages. Several grows are documented in it. I talk about ordering and using the pure UV bulb long before this thread started.

Guys like @RM3 and other well known members know I don't be around. I wouldn't lie about it. I've pretty much established my credibility.

Ive been in the t5 club thread a lot longer than this thread has been going, along with other threads discussing UV.

Now if you feel like it you can research yourself.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't watch stupid YouTube buds for my info. For your info the bulb produces 440 at one foot, 170 at 2 foot, 95 at 3 ft.
> 
> Depending on where you ate at the sun can produce up to 400 microwatts per sq cm.
> 
> ...


LIke I said, you don't have the bulbs or you would know they produce more uvb then what reaches the Earth. Yes it is 440 micrwatts at one foot away but it is 1400 microwatts one inch from the bulb. What was your comment you said about the sun produces more uvb? You said, and I quote "Pure UV bulb provides less UV than the sun. Why doesn't the sun kill them? " You are so full of shit it's not funny. I like how you changed your tune though and acknowledge that these bulbs produce more uvb than the what reaches here on Earth, from the Sun. Take a picture with lights on, I don't mind. Unless you don't own the lights like I suspect.

No place on Earth is getting 400 microwatts per cm^2 of uvb. # LIAR


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

Why would I lie about it? Why would I cause people to kill their plants? 

You are wrong about the pint of UV the sun produces. 

I do have bud pics and pics of my t5. I'm just not going to go turn my lights off because you say so. 
    
See the last pic? You can see some the damage from the bulb. Whether you give me or not I wonder if you can put pics of your bud up?


PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Where are you pictures? What do you think you are going to prove with said pictures? I think Agromax would like to hear from you. Since, you have defied what even the maker of these bulbs recommend. LOL. Got to love RIU and the clowns that dwell here.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Why would I lie about it? Why would I cause people to kill their plants?
> 
> You are wrong about the pint of UV the sun produces.
> 
> ...


Nice bud shots but I asked for pics of your agromax uvb bulbs on or off, will suffice. Trying to change the subject, are we?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> LIke I said, you don't have the bulbs or you would know they produce more uvb then what reaches the Earth. Yes it is 440 micrwatts at one foot away but it is 1400 microwatts one inch from the bulb. What was your comment you said about the sun produces more uvb? You said, and I quote "Pure UV bulb provides less UV than the sun. Why doesn't the sun kill them? " You are so full of shit it's not funny. I like how you changed your tune though and acknowledge that these bulbs produce more uvb than the what reaches here on Earth, from the Sun. Take a picture with lights on, I don't mind. Unless you don't own the lights like I suspect.
> 
> No place on Earth is getting 400 microwatts per cm^2. # LIAR


What ever. Let's see your bud pics. 

Who the fuck runs them at one inch? I don't. I gave you screen shots from the maker of the bulbs. You have provided nothing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Nice bud shots but I asked for pics of your agromax uvb bulbs on or off, will suffice. Trying to change the subject, are we?


Nope. 

I talk about putting them in a long time ago in my thread. 


You are wrong. Read this. This is the maker of the bulbs own info.
  
This one gives you the info. 95 at three foot. I run my bulbs at that height when sprouting.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What ever. Let's see your bud pics.
> 
> Who the fuck runs them at one inch? I don't. I gave you screen shots from the maker of the bulbs. You have provided nothing.


Hahaha! I knew it. I told you that these produce more uvb than what reaches the Earth (Im right you're wrong). You said that the Earth gets 400 microwatts of uvb (You are wrong again, by alot) You said you own the pure uvb bulbs (prove it).


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I talk about putting them in a long time ago in my thread.
> 
> ...


What am I wrong about?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> What am I wrong about?


everything


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> everything


Go ahead, chime on in. Show me where I am wrong.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Go ahead, chime on in. Show me where I am wrong.


just know that you are man...or kid


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> just know that you are man...or kid


That's what I thought.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

glad we agree..
so how old are you anyway


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> glad we agree..
> so how old are you anyway


Haha! When you are ready to prove me wrong, let me know.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> What am I wrong about?


You have some fucking nerve. This is you in the newb section.
  
And that brought you to this thread.

So let me get this right. So instead of shutting your fucking mouth and learning something decide in your infinite growing wisdom decide to call me a liar. 

LMAO!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

i wont be.. im just bullshitting with you cause im bored

ive got important drugs to deal with man


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You have some fucking nerve. This is you in the newb section.
> View attachment 3727533 View attachment 3727532
> And that brought you to this thread.
> 
> ...


All you have to do is snap a picture of your pure uvb bulbs on. End of story. And that is me trying to inquire about how much uvb to give my plants. That's why I asked you but you gave me some bullshit story about running the same as your other bulbs from seed. LMAO! Just take a picture of your bulbs on and I will leave.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> All you have to do is snap a picture of your pure uvb bulbs on. End of story. And that is me trying to inquire about how much uvb to give my plants. That's why I asked you but you gave me some bullshit story about running the same as your other bulbs from seed. LMAO! Just take a picture of your bulbs on and I will leave.


No. I'll let you stew with it for a while. I could care less what you think.

I think highly of rm3. Its why I use t5. 

I guess you'll figure out what's what and who's who around here.

I see that you grow for back problems. I grow because of the same reason and more. Nerve damage from chemo for one family member, diabetic nerve dmge for another. Severe back pain for myself.

I have nothing to prove to you. 

Go back to the new section where the blind lead the blind.

I'm just not going out of my way for you. Everything I say is documented in my thread.

Have fun learning to grow. Its fun. The growing part can be just as healing as the final product.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> No. I'll let you stew with it for a while. I could care less what you think.
> 
> I think highly of rm3. Its why I use t5.
> 
> ...


Maybe I already know? There is nothing wrong with being relatively new to growing. The problem is, getting BS grow advice from people like you, who lie. Some might even say, my first successful grow had more frost than yours. But that is subjective. What is not subjective is that I have the pure uv bulbs and am trying to learn the best way to use them. You, you either are a liar or giving out wrong info on purpose. See, it's not so hard to take a picture with the lights on.

\


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> View attachment 3727585
> Now get the fuck out of here.


Nah, I like it here. Tell us again how the Earth receives 400 microwatts of uvb per cm^2. You still have not told me how I am wrong.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

i knew a cambodian named phuck

he was a dumb ass too


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i knew a cambodian named phuck
> 
> he was a dumb ass too


I was unaware me and your father shared the same name. Interesting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Just take a picture of your bulbs on and I will leave.


I guess you are the liar.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Nah, I like it here. Tell us again how the Earth receives 400 microwatts of uvb per cm^2. You still have not told me how I am wrong.


I never claimed to know the exact number of UV on earth. I was going by what the maker of the UV bulb said.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess you are the liar.


I guess you can't prove me wrong? You made some astonishing claims. Like how the Earth gets 400 microwatts of uvb per cm^2. Just waiting for some proof is all.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I never claimed to know the exact number of UV on earth. I was going by what the maker of the UV bulb said.


You said that there was more uvb outside than what these bulbs produce. Now, go ahead and show us some data on that.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Pure UV bulb provides less UV than the sun. Why doesn't the sun kill them?
> 
> I provided pics to prove what I said.


Here it is. Just in case you spew so much shit you forgot.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> I guess you can't prove me wrong? You made some astonishing claims. Like how the Earth gets 400 microwatts of uvb per cm^2. Just waiting for some proof is all.


No. I said I run the UV bulb. You said you would leave.

I said up to 400. I quoted agromax website.
 
Read that. What's it say? The very last line.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Here it is. Just in case you spew so much shit you forgot.


Anyways, you called me a liar and I showed you I wasn't.

Have a good man.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

wait your name really is phuck?

thats awesome... and stupid

when you want some actual grow advice hit me up.. or some of the people in this thread

your boring me though.. im gonna go watch a movie


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> I guess you can't prove me wrong? You made some astonishing claims. Like how the Earth gets 400 microwatts of uvb per cm^2. Just waiting for some proof is all.


That's not what you said.

You said if I posted a pic of my bulb you would leave.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> wait your name really is phuck?
> 
> thats awesome... and stupid
> 
> ...


Seems I had your unwanted attention for quite some time. Enjoy your movie.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's not what you said.
> 
> You said if I posted a pic of my bulb you would leave.


Okay, well my apologies for calling you a liar, but I have been using these pure uv bulbs and I know I cannot use them for more than an hour at a time or my plants will die or be severely set back. I even emailed agromax and not even they could help with a lighting schedule on these bulbs. My intention was to learn how you were doing your schedule so I could implement it in my grow but you told me to shut my mouth lol.
Anyways, didn't mean to come off like a douche, my apologies.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Okay, well my apologies for calling you a liar, but I have been using these pure uv bulbs and I know I cannot use them for more than an hour at a time or my plants will die or be severely set back. I even emailed agromax and not even they could help with a lighting schedule on these bulbs. My intention was to learn how you were doing your schedule so I could implement it in my grow but you told me to shut my mouth lol.
> Anyways, didn't mean to come off like a douche, my apologies.


My apologies to.

I don't know. You and rm3 and one other says it burns plants bad. Mine is not. Maybe something is wrong with my bulb. 

I think I'm going back to the 10,000k+uva bulb. Easier to work with and got similar results. It is from agromax to.

I run all agromax bulbs.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Anyways, you called me a liar and I showed you I wasn't.
> 
> Have a good man.


Everyone I know, or what I have read on these pure uvb bulbs, is that you cannot run them on the same schedule as your main lights. These are meant to be used as supplemental lighting for one hour max. 15 minutes at a time, 4 times a day.

http://www.yieldofdreams.com/technology/agromax-pure-uv-t5-update


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

i run uv with the main lights as well (assume whitebb)...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Everyone I know, or what I have read on these pure uvb bulbs, is that you cannot run them on the same schedule as your main lights. These are meant to be used as supplemental lighting for one hour max. 15 minutes at a time, 4 times a day.
> 
> http://www.yieldofdreams.com/technology/agromax-pure-uv-t5-update


I've read all that.

I started with the 10k+25%uva. I ran it the whole time. I then went to the pure UV. I didn't have any problems with it.

It could be strain to. Rm3 said some were burning and some were not.

I will change my advice to us it sparingly. Be careful. It worked for me but I sure don't want anybody to try their plants.

I spend time in the new and help sections helping diagnosing problems.

I sure don't wish ill on anyone's grow. I want fire for everyone.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i run uv with the main lights as well (assume whitebb)...


??


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've read all that.
> 
> I started with the 10k+25%uva. I ran it the whole time. I then went to the pure UV. I didn't have any problems with it.
> 
> ...


You sound like a good dude. Sorry about jumping all over you but it really sucks trying to get this right when the manufacturer can't even help me with a lighting schedule. Keep it green brother.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> You sound like a good dude. Sorry about jumping all over you but it really sucks trying to get this right when the manufacturer can't even help me with a lighting schedule. Keep it green brother.


Its cool. I get it. There is a lot of myth and bs on this site and it surely don't help when the manufacturer can't help.

I would try it on older plants. Start with new ones with like 15 min a hour. 

Its like how if you starts plant indoors and move it out in the sun it will fry. Start that same seed outside and its fine.

It wasn't all easy peasy with the bulb. I had to moniter them and move theights up and down.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> ??


?? to your??
lol
i was just saying i run uv all the way through too....
but i mainly grow landrace sats

though most of yhe time i dont start till flowering, i just dont see a point but i could be wrong there. i understand how uv helps resin production but thats it really


anyway


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ?? to your??
> lol
> i was just saying i run uv all the way through too....
> but i mainly grow landrace sats
> ...


Oh. OK. Lol.

I'm stoned.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 8, 2016)

So... are there really any strains with 30% thc? Would a plant like that be insanely frosty, or would the appearance completely throw you off? I've heard CBD rich phenos sometimes have a lot of trichomes but lack the strong high.

ps. pls stop fighting, you're wasting eachother's time lol.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 8, 2016)

@Psyphish Trich's can be deceiving, but within a particular strain, the more frost, the more "potent".

Come on man, you can't post up some fire and not mention what it is.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ?? to your??
> lol
> i was just saying i run uv all the way through too....
> but i mainly grow landrace sats
> ...


According to everything I have read and what the manufactures of these bulbs say, is that UVB inhibits the growth of green plants. These bulbs are meant to be used sparingly. These are not like other UVB lights, like the reptilian lights (very weak in uvb). Look at what it says here under "how does uvb exposure affect plants and animals."

http://www.bom.gov.au/uv/faq.shtml


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> If that were true it would have showed up here,,,,,,,,,,,
> .
> View attachment 3717262
> 
> Not sure how I quit while I'm ahead, but as I said have never said that


Flava Flav...I have no idea why I just typed that...lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> So... are there really any strains with 30% thc? Would a plant like that be insanely frosty, or would the appearance completely throw you off? I've heard CBD rich phenos sometimes have a lot of trichomes but lack the strong high.
> 
> ps. pls stop fighting, you're wasting eachother's time lol.


Thats super nice!!! Have you had a chance to get a potency test?


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> So... are there really any strains with 30% thc? Would a plant like that be insanely frosty, or would the appearance completely throw you off? I've heard CBD rich phenos sometimes have a lot of trichomes but lack the strong high.
> 
> ps. pls stop fighting, you're wasting eachother's time lol.


Did I miss you mention the name of the strain? Buds look awesome.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Everyone I know, or what I have read on these pure uvb bulbs, is that you cannot run them on the same schedule as your main lights. These are meant to be used as supplemental lighting for one hour max. 15 minutes at a time, 4 times a day.
> 
> http://www.yieldofdreams.com/technology/agromax-pure-uv-t5-update


This is correct, if you run your UV lights too much they will not only burn your plants but degrade THC(amber your trics early) , why do you think the pics of @RM3 's buds are completely amber, too much UV light fried his trics.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

Tutankhamon by Pyramid is 33%.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This is correct, if you run your UV lights too much they will not only burn your plants but degrade THC(amber your trics early) , why do you think the pics of @RM3 's buds are completely amber, too much UV light fried his trics.


That would be incorrect, perhaps you should do a bit of research


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> So... are there really any strains with 30% thc?


Ive seen it once on this site. I cant remember who though. Seen like three high 27's on this site.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Tutankhamon by Pyramid is 33%.


You grew it and had it tested ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You grew it and had it tested ?


That is what it tested at in 2011.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> That would be incorrect, perhaps you should do a bit of research


UV light is already present in your garden, but it's being blocked by the special glass your bulb is made of. Lamp manufacturers must use this type of glass by law because UV light can cause skin cancer when humans are overexposed. You wouldn't want everyone getting cancer from street lights would you? You can increase the amount of UV getting to your cannabis by mixing metal halide bulbs into your bloom room and leaving the glass off your air-cooled hoods. But a better and safer way is to buy and install cheap fluorescent UV lights.

*Remember, UV light causes stress to the plant, so put the fluorescents on timers and only have them on for part of the light cycle. Having them on for fifteen minutes of every hour should do the trick.* The only downside of this whole process is that yields go down slightly. The plant has to reroute resources and undergoes some physical damage from the UV. *As long as you don't overdo the UV the increase in quality is well worth the decrease in yield.*

http://forums.strainhunters.com/topic/4951-how-does-uv-light-effect-marijuana-plants/


just google cannabis uv light and theres tons of topics, maybe you need to do some research because I did mine, been running an 18% UV-B light for 3 years now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

https://m.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/pyramidseeds/feminized/tutankhamon.html

http://original-ssc.com/tutankhamon-seeds-pyramid-seeds.html


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> UV light is already present in your garden, but it's being blocked by the special glass your bulb is made of. Lamp manufacturers must use this type of glass by law because UV light can cause skin cancer when humans are overexposed. You wouldn't want everyone getting cancer from street lights would you? You can increase the amount of UV getting to your cannabis by mixing metal halide bulbs into your bloom room and leaving the glass off your air-cooled hoods. But a better and safer way is to buy and install cheap fluorescent UV lights.
> 
> *Remember, UV light causes stress to the plant, so put the fluorescents on timers and only have them on for part of the light cycle. Having them on for fifteen minutes of every hour should do the trick.* The only downside of this whole process is that yields go down slightly. The plant has to reroute resources and undergoes some physical damage from the UV. *As long as you don't overdo the UV the increase in quality is well worth the decrease in yield.*
> 
> ...


I won't question rm3 because he is faaar more experienced than I am in growing. I might even have picked up a tip or two from the man. I will say this though, my plants accidentally got 1.5 hours of straight uvb supplemental exposure, 3 feet away, and I have regretted it. It stressed my plants and 2 may not survive. This is only in reference to pure uv bulbs by agromax.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> UV light is already present in your garden, but it's being blocked by the special glass your bulb is made of. Lamp manufacturers must use this type of glass by law because UV light can cause skin cancer when humans are overexposed. You wouldn't want everyone getting cancer from street lights would you? You can increase the amount of UV getting to your cannabis by mixing metal halide bulbs into your bloom room and leaving the glass off your air-cooled hoods. But a better and safer way is to buy and install cheap fluorescent UV lights.
> 
> *Remember, UV light causes stress to the plant, so put the fluorescents on timers and only have them on for part of the light cycle. Having them on for fifteen minutes of every hour should do the trick.* The only downside of this whole process is that yields go down slightly. The plant has to reroute resources and undergoes some physical damage from the UV. *As long as you don't overdo the UV the increase in quality is well worth the decrease in yield.*
> 
> ...


Know all about UV & plants, but what you seem to not have a clue about are early translucent amber trics


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> I won't question rm3 because he is faaar more experienced than I am in growing. I might even have picked up a tip or two from the man. I will say this though, my plants accidentally got 1.5 hours of straight uvb supplemental exposure, 3 feet away, and I have regretted it. It stressed my plants and 2 may not survive. This is only in reference to pure uv bulbs by agromax.


RM3 is a clueless joke that spreads misinformation he thinks T5's are a good source of light and pouring boiling water on your roots is a good idea hence he is on my ignore list for being a clueless troll.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

I just want some 30% weed!!!!!!!! Fuckkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> RM3 is a clueless joke that spreads misinformation he thinks T5's are a good source of light and pouring boiling water on your roots is a good idea hence he is on my ignore list for being a clueless troll.


I have yet to see rm3 recommend anything but solid advice on growing.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> I have yet to see rm3 recommend anything but solid advice on growing.


He just said use UV lights 100% of the time, is that good advice? He's telling people T5's are good flowering lights and to pour boiling water on your roots, he is absolutely clueless.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> He just said use UV lights 100% of the time, is that good advice? He's telling people T5's are good flowering lights and to pour boiling water on your roots, he is absolutely clueless.


You can run uvb lights from start to finish, with weaker uvb bulbs. I don't think he recommended it with the pure uv bulbs by agromax. As a matter of fact, he said he burnt his trying that. Did I miss something?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> RM3 is a clueless joke that spreads misinformation he thinks T5's are a good source of light and pouring boiling water on your roots is a good idea hence he is on my ignore list for being a clueless troll.


your the most clueless one of all.... all your information is a complete joke...
man i feel sorry for the peeps that actually took your advice..

EDIT: please tell me to call fox farm again... cuz i luv to prove your ass wrong AGAIN... LMAO


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

RM3 is definitely fringe, but he does it very well. Just saying. I'd at least hear what he has to say.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> You can run uvb lights from start to finish, with weaker uvb bulbs. I don't think he recommended it with the pure uv bulbs by agromax. As a matter of fact, he said he burnt his trying that. Did I miss something?


I wouldn't run my UV lights all the time, I tried that when I first got them and burnt the hell out my plants trics looked like the bud picture @RM3 posted, all amber only difference is mine was dense cause I don't use a T5.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> He just said use UV lights 100% of the time,


No I didn't, in fact I've warned folks bout that new pure UV bulb, it's freakin dangerous


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I just want some 30% weed!!!!!!!! Fuckkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!


right!?
but im not sure once we smoke it, it will actually be what we want..
ive smoked pure thc and well, its a little lackluster, good marketing if you have the test sheet..


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

You guys are all new growers it's kinda sad you joined this forum within the last year or two and think you are gods gift to roll it up, get a clue.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I wouldn't run my UV lights all the time, I tried that when I first got them and burnt the hell out my plants trics looked like the bud picture @RM3 posted, all amber only difference is mine was dense cause I don't use a T5.


What uv lights are you using, if you don't mind me asking? I wouldn't run these pure uv bulbs all the time either. My plants will die.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> No I didn't, in fact I've warned folks bout that new pure UV bulb, it's freakin dangerous


just stated that on pg 19
https://www.rollitup.org/t/are-there-really-strains-with-30-thc.913171/page-19


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys are all new growers it's kinda sad you joined this forum within the last year or two and think you are gods gift to roll it up, get a clue.


Fuck are you even talking about?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys are all new growers it's kinda sad you joined this forum within the last year or two and think you are gods gift to roll it up, get a clue.


HOLD UP mr. master organic grower.... didnt you just ask THIS YEAR what does ROLS mean? and were the noobs>?????


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> right!?
> but im not sure once we smoke it, it will actually be what we want..
> ive smoked pure thc and well, its a little lackluster, good marketing if you have the test sheet..


Your right, I take my test sheet every time i vend. Great marketing. Even better if ones wife walks in with it!!! California is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> HOLD UP mr. master organic grower.... didnt you just ask THIS YEAR what does ROLS mean? and were the noobs>?????


Member Since:
May 4, 2015



RM3 said:


> No I didn't, in fact I've warned folks bout that new pure UV bulb, it's freakin dangerous


Member Since:
Nov 23, 2014

You guys must have learned a ton in a year or two since you seemingly know everything about weed now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Member Since:
> May 4, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


Just because we have been here for two years doesn't mean we haven't grown longer. I, personally, started in January, and I've learned enough to be *confident in what I do,* not _arrogant nor cocky. _You, acting like just because you've been here longer that we don't have a leg to stand on, simply because you are afraid to agree to disagree because according to you, your way's right? That's some petty, childish bullshit and has a shoddy foundation. I think we all can grow here pretty well.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2016)

some of us been growing +15yrs...


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Member Since:
> May 4, 2015
> Member Since:
> Nov 23, 2014
> You guys must have learned a ton in a year or two since you seemingly know everything about weed now.


yes we can all see... your stats are horrible... which equals NOBODY cares about what you say...
NO... i dont go around saying i know everything and say im the MASTER in ORGANICS like you...
didnt you just start organics last year??? and your a MASTER at it already?
peeps here been doing longer than you and still say, they are still learning....


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just because we have been here for two years doesn't mean we haven't grown longer. I, personally, started in January, and I've learned enough to be *confident in what I do,* not _arrogant nor cocky._


Member Since:
Feb 10, 2016

Grats, not trying to be rude but I got more experience than these two people combined.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> yes we can all see... your stats are horrible... which equals NOBODY cares about what you say...
> NO... i dont go around saying i know everything and say im the MASTER in ORGANICS like you...
> didnt you just start organics last year??? and your a MASTER at it already?
> peeps here been doing longer than you and still say they are still learning....


I been doing organics for years like longer than you been growing.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

How do you do organics for years and not know what ROLS is?


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I been doing organics for years like longer than you been growing.


What uv bulbs are you using?


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I been doing organics for years like longer than you been growing.


but yet i still have yet to see any fire from you.... all i've seen was yellow plants


----------



## RM3 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Member Since:
> May 4, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


Before they called me Rm3, I was Riddleme LMFAO 

Riddleme,
Member Since: Sep 9, 2009


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> What uv bulbs are you using?


I use a custom phosphor boost UV bulb that attached to my LEDs, its 18% UV-B has a separate timer I run for 15 minutes per hour for half the cycle.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

I just looked at his journal, and it's pretty tits. Yoda can grow. It's mostly just his attitude at the moment.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 9, 2016)

@Olive Drab Green smoking on some Tut as I type and I can tell you it's got a kick but idk about 30% thc. It's certainly not the best I've ever smoked, isn't even the best I've ever grown, so if it is really 30% than numbers aren't everything. Also doesn't help that it tastes pretty bad like funky garlic and onions and animal musk lol. 
@RM3 If I were to grow one of your strains and NOT use uvb would I still get early amber trichomes? Please understand I am still fairly new to this and am NOT doubting you or calling you out in any way, just have a question and am trying to absorb as much as possible. 

And guys when debating this stuff remember accepted science is often found to be wrong. The world was once flat. Eggs were once thought to be healthy, then it was only eat the yolks, no wait only the whites, and now I think they're back to being considered healthy again. Just food for thought from someone with no horse in the race


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Olive Drab Green smoking on some Tut as I type and I can tell you it's got a kick but idk about 30% thc. It's certainly not the best I've ever smoked, isn't even the best I've ever grown, so if it is really 30% than numbers aren't everything. Also doesn't help that it tastes pretty bad like funky garlic and onions and animal musk lol.
> @RM3 If I were to grow one of your strains and NOT use uvb would I still get early amber trichomes? Please understand I am still fairly new to this and am NOT doubting you or calling you out in any way, just have a question and am trying to absorb as much as possible.
> 
> And guys when debating this stuff remember accepted science is often found to be wrong. The world was once flat. Eggs were once thought to be healthy, then it was only eat the yolks, no wait only the whites, and now I think they're back to being considered healthy again. Just food for thought from someone with no horse in the race


I think it's between 22-33%, but it did test at 33% in 2011, so the genetic potential is there to break 30%. That's what he's asking about, my dude.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

When using a UV light make sure you use sun glasses that have a UV coating, it can seriously damage your eyes and cause cancer, try to minimize skin exposure as well , get in and get out of your grow area.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I use a custom phosphor boost UV bulb that attached to my LEDs, its 18% UV-B has a separate timer I run for 15 minutes per hour for half the cycle.
> 
> View attachment 3727905


What does that 18% uv compute in microwatts per cm^2?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 9, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Olive Drab Green smoking on some Tut as I type and I can tell you it's got a kick but idk about 30% thc. It's certainly not the best I've ever smoked, isn't even the best I've ever grown, so if it is really 30% than numbers aren't everything. Also doesn't help that it tastes pretty bad like funky garlic and onions and animal musk lol.
> @RM3 If I were to grow one of your strains and NOT use uvb would I still get early amber trichomes? Please understand I am still fairly new to this and am NOT doubting you or calling you out in any way, just have a question and am trying to absorb as much as possible.
> 
> And guys when debating this stuff remember accepted science is often found to be wrong. The world was once flat. Eggs were once thought to be healthy, then it was only eat the yolks, no wait only the whites, and now I think they're back to being considered healthy again. Just food for thought from someone with no horse in the race


Yes, others do 

as for eggs, tis propaganda for when there is a shortage, they say it bout everything when there is a shortage of it, causes some folks not to buy and reduces the effects of the shortage, been watchin em do this for years


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I think it's between 22-33%, but it did test at 33% in 2011, so the genetic potential is there to break 30%. That's what he's asking about, my dude.


I get that lol. I guess I was just trying to say it may not be all about the numbers. For me despite having a kick it's not my favorite smoke. If a strain could have 40% but tasted like a mouthful of dog shit would you still smoke it? Lol anyway I'm going to back out of this argument now but happy growing to all
Thanks @RM3. Was eyeballing some of your strains and will definitely be pulling the trigger when I have more space.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I get that lol. I guess I was just trying to say it may not be all about the numbers. For me despite having a kick it's not my favorite smoke. If a strain could have 40% but tasted like a mouthful of dog shit would you still smoke it? Lol anyway I'm going to back out of this argument now but happy growing to all
> Thanks @RM3. Was eyeballing some of your strains and will definitely be pulling the trigger when I have more space.


I think we are in agreement there. Numbers aren't the biggest part of the experience.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> If a strain could have 40% but tasted like a mouthful of dog shit would you still smoke it


Fuck yes!!!!! Id be first in line to try it!!!!!


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Fuck yes!!!!! Id be first in line to try it!!!!!


lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 9, 2016)

man i had a strain than tasted like searing rancid pork fat and rosemary..
it lingered in my throat and left a palpable coating 

two hits in and into the trash went ma stash


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2016)

think entourage, my most memorable highs have been a symphony with the THC content one of the instruments


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, I am going to run my 4' 4 bulb, t5 light, with one pure uv bulb in there. I have extra rooted clones of girl scout cookies. I will put this one gsc under the t5 lights with one pure uv bulb. Anyone want to guess what is going to happen? Lets find out. I will make a new thread and link it to my signature in about an hour.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 9, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Come on man, you can't post up some fire and not mention what it is.





a mongo frog said:


> Thats super nice!!! Have you had a chance to get a potency test?





PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Did I miss you mention the name of the strain? Buds look awesome.


The plant was one of two seeds I found after a 4 plant harvest. I'm pretty sure the pollen was from a Peyote Purple female (mostly) and the mother was one of two Bodhi's Pagodas.

The second seed I grew under a shitty chinese LED so the buds were tiny. I don't have either of the plants anymore.

Unfortunately the only cannabis testing around here is done by the police.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I use a custom phosphor boost UV bulb that attached to my LEDs, its 18% UV-B has a separate timer I run for 15 minutes per hour for half the cycle.
> 
> View attachment 3727905


By the way, these pure uv bulbs have a little more punch than yours. These have 75% uvb and 25% uva.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

Here you guys go for anyone interested. It is in my sig too.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/agromax-pure-uv-bulb.914511/


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys are all new growers it's kinda sad you joined this forum within the last year or two and think you are gods gift to roll it up, get a clue.


What the hell does time on this forum mean? Nothing.

I been growing pot for years and veggies and what not for 30 years.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What the hell does time on this forum mean? Nothing.
> 
> I been growing pot for years and veggies and what not for 30 years.


And your still in a 2 foot by 4 foot area with a t5? come on man step up your game.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I been doing organics for years like longer than you been growing.


and you still suck at it....
so you just been doing organic for years? what is that 2 or 3 yrs?? and call yourself the MASTER???? and telling peeps to step up there game??? when you have yellow ass plants???
i've been doing organic since 2010.... when cootz aka lumperdawg was still around....
your seriously pathetic....


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I smoke so much I feel like I am immune to weed.


thats what happens when your grow skills are WEAK.... 
i know if i smoke alot of my shit, im passing out...
so,,, please stop giving us your master growing tips...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

Honestly, I drop dabs like nothing multiple times in 10 minutes.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 9, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Honestly, I drop dabs like nothing multiple times in 10 minutes.


i've had some weak ass dabs.... shit that doesnt even get you high.... 
so yeah... i can see that happening..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 9, 2016)

Like, my rate of smoking's like, an ounce a week.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys are all new growers it's kinda sad you joined this forum within the last year or two and think you are gods gift to roll it up, get a clue.


are you actually retarded. this is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen or heard of. Being a good grower is based on how long you've been on a open marijuana forum? Do you actually believe the shit you say?

anyone who disagrees with you ends up being blocked..you must have been picked on heavy in highschool. im willing to bet theres thousands of MORE experienced EDUCATED growers who dont give 2 shits about an open marijuana forum like rollitup OR feel the need to post and openly show and tell.

P.s throw me on your block list please..if i could put myself on there I would. after comments like that I'd rather not see your bullshit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> And your still in a 2 foot by 4 foot area with a t5? come on man step up your game.


Don't need to step up my game. 

Its illegal in my state. Four or less plants is a misdemeanor. Five is a felony. 

I'll risk a misdemeanor. 

That t5 produces more than I can smoke and makes more medicine than I or my family needs. 

I personally think the quality is better with my setup. Is that placebo? Don't know, don't care. The movie "shallow hal" he saw a beautiful woman even though no body else did. 

it doesn't matter if its in my mind or not. Its better to me and that's all that matters.

I don't sell. I smoke my buddies out. I've been offered 20 a gram. I could get that all day long.

Have you forgotten that I guerilla grow to?

I could post more pics. I won't though. I'm not going to show everything. 

Let the po po think I'm a nobody with a little cab grow. 

How many plants like that you think I got scattered in the mountains?

How do you think a man in his 30's owns a home and no bills? I'm just not going to exspose myself. Why risk it?

I don't sell. Remember this shit can be used in a court of law.
 
That's another reason I'm not concerned with pics in the woods. That is a timber rattler. Fucker actually struck my boot because my hands were full. I dropped everything and shot him with rat shot.

I can't play with cameras in the swamps. I'm too busy looking for snakes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> And your still in a 2 foot by 4 foot area with a t5? come on man step up your game.


Apparently my cab and pics are good enough for people to offer free seeds for me to test.

I don't know if that really means much but free seeds are alright in my book.

  
Those are autos and flowered under t5. 

Imagine what I could do in a 5x5 with a de 1000. 

I think you know that though.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Don't need to step up my game.
> 
> Its illegal in my state. Four or less plants is a misdemeanor. Five is a felony.
> 
> ...


I would of lost it with that snake dude. Im a chicken shit for that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> By the way, these pure uv bulbs have a little more punch than yours. These have 75% uvb and 25% uva.
> 
> View attachment 3728055


Try one of these. They work great and easier on the plant.
 
These you can for sure run full time.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I would of lost it with that snake dude. Im a chicken shit for that.


Got to stay calm.

I was a kid frog gigging with my dad in a creek one night and a dozen or so cotton mouths hit the water and were swimming around us. A nest of them. My dad said don't freak out.

I'm like are you f'ing kidding me. Lol.

I wear 10 inch leather boots with snake gaurds. I have had snakes strike and hit them several times.

I also hunt ginseng and dig other roots. I've been face to face with snakes a few times.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Try one of these. They work great and easier on the plant.
> View attachment 3728302
> These you can for sure run full time.


Do those have any uvb?


----------



## BWG707 (Jul 9, 2016)

I know people that have been growing for over 40yrs. and they have never been on this forum. Does that mean they have never grown? Can't believe what some people actually post here.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> man i had a strain than tasted like searing rancid pork fat and rosemary..
> it lingered in my throat and left a palpable coating
> 
> two hits in and into the trash went ma stash


Lmao!


whitebb2727 said:


> Don't need to step up my game.
> 
> Its illegal in my state. Four or less plants is a misdemeanor. Five is a felony.
> 
> ...


Well fuck that slithery bastard, i hate snakes!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Do those have any uvb?


They don't claim uvb. Its just uva. I still noticed a big difference with it.

It is the 10,000k+uva bulb. Its cheaper than the pure UV.

http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-4-foot-t5-uv-a-plus-bulb

I use a couple of these to.

http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-4-foot-t5-pure-par-bulb


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Well fuck that slithery bastard, i hate snakes!


I ate it. 

We get big chicken and garden snakes in the chicken coop a lot. I've been skinning them and drying the skins for practice.

That rattler is drying as we speak. I'm going to make a gun sling with it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

That was a full grown timber rattler. They don't get as big as the diamond back.

Baby snakes scare me more than the big ones. The big ones know not to waste venom and may not even inject you.

The young snakes don't and will pump every drop in you.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I ate it.
> 
> We get big chicken and garden snakes in the chicken coop a lot. I've been skinning them and drying the skins for practice.
> 
> That rattler is drying as we speak. I'm going to make a gun sling with it.


Yup, no thanks lol. My father, a paratrooper of 12 years tried to get me to eat bats and snakes when i was young. Hell no lol, im chicken shit when it comes to that


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Jul 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That was a full grown timber rattler. They don't get as big as the diamond back.
> 
> Baby snakes scare me more than the big ones. The big ones know not to waste venom and may not even inject you.
> 
> The young snakes don't and will pump every drop in you.


Here are a few pics of my grow..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2016)

PhuckDaPoeLease said:


> Here are a few pics of my grow..
> 
> View attachment 3728340 View attachment 3728341 View attachment 3728342


 Nice!


----------



## Odin* (Jul 10, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> Unfortunately the only cannabis testing around here is done by the police.




I beg to differ. The only "real" testing is done by those that partake. 


I recently finished some "bag seed" from my sis, and a couple of my "randoms". Turned out to be some of the best I've ever smoked/grown. 

Nice, bro.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 10, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got to stay calm.
> 
> I was a kid frog gigging with my dad in a creek one night and a dozen or so cotton mouths hit the water and were swimming around us. A nest of them. My dad said don't freak out.
> 
> ...




i had a similar experience.. them cotton mouths are the only snake thats actually chased me anx man can they move.ive heard others say thecsame.. but one time i was fishing ... i got into a nest and a dozen or so cam out at me, mostly youngins. keep calm i did not. didnt even have my gun with me like a dummy.. chased me a good 100ft to my car and i took off lol

ive been around plenty of others we get here..yiu know, its tx afterall. so we end up with just about every snake, from common in the east west and mex..butvrattlers never chase me, copperheads either, even seen some coral snakes.. most are ambush predators..anywau
i always kkeep something on me these days. my full auto ak74 is my preference, more fun than a shotty


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 10, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Honestly, I drop dabs like nothing multiple times in 10 minutes.


Nothing like some solventless dabs!!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 10, 2016)

coldrain said:


> Dude, I've been growing for 28 years and you're never going to convince me that Mex is good for anything other than breeding. Again, that argument was settled a long, long time ago.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat though. One of my closest friends purposely harvests his plants weeks early because he's terrified of PM, but also because he doesn't want pot that's too strong. Some people don't like strong pot and I get that, but they make up a pretty small % of smokers. Walk into a club with a bag of Mex to sell and see how long it takes before you get laughed out of the room. People don't want that shit. I was forced to smoke plenty of Mex back in the day, both green/uncompressed and brick weed. Never again, man.


Let's think about that statement. If mex is so shitty why even breed with it? Lol. Some people.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 10, 2016)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 11, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> The plant was one of two seeds I found after a 4 plant harvest. I'm pretty sure the pollen was from a Peyote Purple female (mostly) and the mother was one of two Bodhi's Pagodas.
> 
> The second seed I grew under a shitty chinese LED so the buds were tiny. I don't have either of the plants anymore.
> 
> Unfortunately the only cannabis testing around here is done by the police.


lol


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 11, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Member Since:
> May 4, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone body knows anything the first thing they should know is Medicinal Cannabis ( medicine) and weed are not the same.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 11, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Member Since:
> May 4, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone knows anything the first thing they should know is Medicinal Cannabis ( medicine) and weed are not the same.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i had a similar experience.. them cotton mouths are the only snake thats actually chased me anx man can they move.ive heard others say thecsame.. but one time i was fishing ... i got into a nest and a dozen or so cam out at me, mostly youngins. keep calm i did not. didnt even have my gun with me like a dummy.. chased me a good 100ft to my car and i took off lol
> 
> ive been around plenty of others we get here..yiu know, its tx afterall. so we end up with just about every snake, from common in the east west and mex..butvrattlers never chase me, copperheads either, even seen some coral snakes.. most are ambush predators..anywau
> i always kkeep something on me these days. my full auto ak74 is my preference, more fun than a shotty


I used to fish a lot on the banks of a creek near me. One day I see this dad and his little girl pass and head further down the creek. Where im from is about as far north as cotton mouth will go. About 15 minutes he comes walking up to me with his daughter on his shoulders, pale as a ghost, and tells me that the had just gone on a little island in the middle of the creek and suddenly noticed they were completely surrounded by cotton mouth. They were lucky to get away. They call em' a "mating ball" where im from, not sure if thats the real name. They all literally ball up together to mate at a certain time each year. Fuck snakes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 11, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> If anyone body knows anything the first thing they should know is Medicinal Cannabis ( medicine) and weed are not the same.


I wonder why it's called weed maps then, I must be confused.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 11, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> If anyone body knows anything the first thing they should know is Medicinal Cannabis ( medicine) and weed are not the same.


Whats the difference again?


----------



## blackforest (Jul 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> man i had a strain than tasted like searing rancid pork fat and rosemary..
> it lingered in my throat and left a palpable coating
> 
> two hits in and into the trash went ma stash


I have a pineapple express mutant I let go all the way and it literally makes me gag when I smell it. Still really good though, gets ya ripped...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 11, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yup, no thanks lol. My father, a paratrooper of 12 years tried to get me to eat bats and snakes when i was young. Hell no lol, im chicken shit when it comes to that


Lol. I was raised around guys like that. Paratroopers, special forces types.

I got used to some crazy stuff. Those type people are "eccentric" to say the least.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 11, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I have a pineapple express mutant I let go all the way and it literally makes me gag when I smell it. Still really good though, gets ya ripped...


In my thread I documented a cheese bomb from bomb seeds.

God awful smell. It smelled of skunk, cheese, feet, baby poop, locker room. It was horrible. I gave it away.

It required a second filter it was so bad. A nug the size of a quarter would stink the house up.

I normally like foul smelling weed. My youth was full of the road kill and red hair skunks on the east coast.


----------



## Odin* (Jul 11, 2016)

One camping trip at the river, we were being "dive bombed" by massive beetles, large frying Stag Beetles, 3-4". As one struck my head, I smacked at it, and it hit a log just outside the camp fire. It began to "hiss" as it cooked, while letting out a "scream". I grabbed it right away, broke it in half, and handed half to my brother. Without a seconds thought, we'd both chomped it down. I shit you not, the beetles left (guessing it was some kind of hormone released upon death).

Another camping trip; while fishing, my brother spotter a snake, freaked out, and killed it because he thought it was a rattler. It was a 4' Garter snake. He wanted to cook and eat eat on the spot, but I convinced him to save it for a prank. Back at camp, my middle brother (beetle eater) went off to "pee in the bushes" (dead snake in tow) while we (pops, baby bro, and I I) distracted the woman with our catch (fish). While we're sharing "stories" and showing them off, middle bro screams out "oh my god, I got bit by a rattle snake!" and starts acting like he's dying. I ran over yelling "I need to catch it so they can make antivenin". I ran towards where my brother had dropped the snake with my wife holding our first baby and screaming. I pretended to take several grabs at a snake that was "striking at me", all the women screaming, then I grabbed it, flicked it around a few times, and as I did so, it left to streaks of blood on my hands that looked like "fang wounds". I dropped the dead snake, turned to them holding my wrist, yelled "It got me!", and displayed the two blood marks. My wife went hysterical. I pretended that I was going unconscious, saying "I'm feeling week, I can't see", she screaming "oh my god, please don't die", and all kinds of stuff. My brother's wife had pulled the car over to the campsite and was dragging his limp body towards it. My father couldn't hold it in, his laughter resulted in our women beating the crap out of us. 

2 years ago, baby bro's dog was bit by baby rattler, 50' from our campsite. The fangs exited (both entrance and exit wounds), he didn't receive the full shot, survived.m



On topic; Maybe.


----------



## johnp410 (Aug 9, 2016)

Funny how threads get off topic, lol I'm going to attempt to get it back on track. 
Chem Dog @ 32.13% (Denver Cup)
Emperor Cookie Dough @ 31.1% (Denver Cup)
Karmasutra @ 29.72% (World Cannabis Cup)
Strawberry Banana @ 28.4% (LA cup)
Veganic Strawberry Cough @ 28.31% (Denver Cup)
The Brotherhood @ 27.65% (Denver Cup)
Life Is Good OG @ 27.2% (World Cannabis Cup)
Chiquita Banana @ 27.16% (World Cannabis Cup)
Platinum OG @ 27.1% (Michigan Cup)
Sunny Days @ 26.7% (Michigan Cup)
Sour Kush @ 26.6% (Denver Cup)
Lemon OG Haze @ 26.14% (Denver Cup)
Death Star @ 26.1% (Michigan cup)
Strawberry Banana @ 26% (Michigan cup)
Sunshine #4 by Bodhi @ 25.95% (Michigan Cup)
Purple OG @ 25.9% (Michigan Cup)
Gorilla Glue #4 @ 25.8% (SF Cup)
Ghost Train Haze @ 25.74% (Denver Cup)
Kosher Kush @ 25.6% (SF Cup)
Tahoe Chem @ 25.5% (SF Cup)


----------



## johnp410 (Aug 9, 2016)

The following are all from Jamaican Cup
Kevie Skunk @ 17.8%
True OG @ 17.4%
Power Nap @ 16.8%
Gummy Bear 2 @ 16.6%
Orange Hill Ebola @ 15.8% (Love the name) lol
M.G. Express-G.O.E. Original @ 15.4%


----------



## Budgoro88 (Sep 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> That bud is a completely uplifting, energetic, trippy high with zero couch lock
> 
> Spent years tryin to teach the truth about amber trics but folks just hang on to the nonsense. pretty much if it don't make early amber it gets cut in my garden LOL
> 
> ...


Where can I purchase your books


----------



## RM3 (Sep 11, 2016)

Budgoro88 said:


> Where can I purchase your books


details at that link


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 11, 2016)

johnp410 said:


> Funny how threads get off topic, lol I'm going to attempt to get it back on track.
> Chem Dog @ 32.13% (Denver Cup)
> Emperor Cookie Dough @ 31.1% (Denver Cup)
> Karmasutra @ 29.72% (World Cannabis Cup)
> ...


I've smoked a lot of the bud mentioned here and do have sime complaints

lately ive been traveling so much ive just been buyin bud like in co or Washington..
but boy looky here 










both of these are in the upper 20's both half decent bud.. nothing to show off about.


I look closer and it says 15% variance +/- allowable to some code they list.

15%?!
they just run samples till they get a good one?
and the bud in co is so dry and undercured..maybe that water loss has a bit to do with unrealistic numbers...cause






this shit lookin like mids that need trmmed up..
after such







it aint horrible but shit if this is damn near 30%

ive never grown anything less than 30...im just sayin
Pic is Veganic strawberry cough



100 a half... but still poopy, i can get a bill a half on the street in tx of straight fire


----------



## Chillin chillin (Sep 12, 2016)

Guys this may hurt your feelings. My friend has a big dispensary in DTLA. We tested for years, it's all a joke. 
I've soaked buds in avid, and forbid w it coming back negative for pesticides, I've also send samples w botrytis so bad looks like cotton when you bust open the buds, negative for molds. We turned in samples that where high 20s calling it outdoor to get tests in low teens. We've turned in low number od samples as ogs and received high 20s numbers


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I've smoked a lot of the bud mentioned here and do have sime complaints
> 
> lately ive been traveling so much ive just been buyin bud like in co or Washington..
> but boy looky hereView attachment 3778063 View attachment 3778064
> ...


I have seen the market in CO is kinda shitty for good flowers. I keep hearing it's hard to get real quality in the shops. I also saw numerous forum people who are in CO say that they don't have to renew those test numbers for like 6 months to a year so they just use one good very high test for all flowers of said strain. Plus all places don't use the same testing facility and all don't use the correct process to determine the numbers. I don't hear of many official places that test but I do know repeated people swear by Steep Hill. Any many tests a nug can have the best test is the smoke test IMHO


----------



## Levradus (Sep 12, 2016)

Soo rather keeping my closet which has not decent ac anyway if i may keep it open in the day time will this put my plants in more good mood *-*


----------



## johnp410 (Sep 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I've smoked a lot of the bud mentioned here and do have sime complaints
> 
> lately ive been traveling so much ive just been buyin bud like in co or Washington..
> but boy looky hereView attachment 3778063 View attachment 3778064
> ...


My complaint is damn I pay too much for bud, seriously. I'd be tickled pink with the prices you just mentioned.
As far as percentages, I got all that info from High Times magazine and it was from various different cups. Take notice to the Jamaican cups tho. Fire bud lower thc% and I would imagine higher cbd among other things. Its all about that entourage effect and the genetics. I think anyone can create a high THC plant, but will it be all that its cracked up to be?


----------



## “Cambo” (Dec 28, 2017)

RM3 said:


> *Understanding Hermies *
> 
> THE marijuana GROWER'S GUIDE
> by Mel Frank and Ed Rosenthal
> ...


Great info bud!


----------



## DCobeen (Dec 28, 2017)

knowing who grows the best around is part of being on a forum. I an travel around the country and know where to visit for great buds. Buying at a dispensary is not in my world. I woud rather drive anther 8 hrs to someone I know who has dank.


----------

